# Coronavirus now spreading worldwide



## 23897

The Coronavirus (spookily that now pops up in autocorrect) has started spreading from a district in China called Wuhan. 17 dead, 600 affected. It's now confirmed in the U.K.

Never heard of Wuhan? Here, let me show you. It is in the Academic Science News ( Nature) from 2017:

https://www.nature.com/news/inside-...tudy-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487

A laboratory in Wuhan is... ... being cleared to work with the world's most dangerous pathogens. The move is part of a plan to build between five and seven biosafety level-4 (BSL-4) labs across the Chinese mainland by 2025, and has generated much excitement, as well as some concerns.

And what are they studying? Why Respiratory viruses!

https://www.nature.com/articles/srep40482

Fangfarrier 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

What if the chicoms start to infect all the crappy shit that they produce and sell to Walmart? One way to take over the world I guess...


----------



## 23897

By the way. The top paid app on the Apple store is Plague Inc where you develop a new virus to destroy mankind....

https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/plague-inc/id525818839

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> What if the chicoms start to infect all the crappy shit that they produce and sell to Walmart? One way to take over the world I guess...


Not just Walmart. Look around your local stores. See anything that it, or it's components, isn't from China?


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> By the way. The top paid app on the Apple store is Plague Inc where you develop a new virus to destroy mankind....
> 
> https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/plague-inc/id525818839
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean a plague Game, right?
And no, I'm not gonna click the link.


----------



## hawgrider

I've never caught any ********** virus while drinking Bourbon ever!


----------



## 23897

Yes it's a game where you genetically design a respiratory virus to spread and kill mankind. It even allows you to spread fake news to make it more effective (link takes you to game, image below so you don't have to click)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

@fangfarrier, you are thinking this outbreak isn't natural?


----------



## RedLion

Damn idiot Chinese have been eating "Bat Soup" and bats are know to carry the virus.



> GROSS: Scientists Blame Coronavirus on Bats - In Chinese Province Where Bat Soup Is Served in Restaurants


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/gross-scientists-blame-coronavirus-on-bats-in-chinese-province-where-bat-soup-is-served-in-restaurants/


----------



## hawgrider

RedLion said:


> Damn idiot Chinese have been eating "Bat Soup" and bats are know to carry the virus.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/gross-scientists-blame-coronavirus-on-bats-in-chinese-province-where-bat-soup-is-served-in-restaurants/


Bats ? Snakes? So they have no Idea....

Coronavirus Outbreak May Have Originated in Snakes, New Research Finds



> As cases of the mysterious and deadly coronavirus continue to appear across the world, scientists have pinpointed a potential source of the newly discovered infection: snakes.
> 
> A study published Wednesday by Chinese scientists in the Journal of Medical Virology found that the respiratory infection may have originated in the Chinese krait - a highly venomous specious found in central and southern China and Southeast Asia - and the Chinese cobra,


 https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/coronavirus-outbreak-may-originated-snakes-141632747.html


----------



## RedLion

hawgrider said:


> Bats ? Snakes? So they have no Idea....
> 
> Coronavirus Outbreak May Have Originated in Snakes, New Research Finds
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/coronavirus-outbreak-may-originated-snakes-141632747.html


Yep, bats, snakes and demoncrats carry it.....


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> Damn idiot Chinese have been eating "Bat Soup" and bats are know to carry the virus.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/gross-scientists-blame-coronavirus-on-bats-in-chinese-province-where-bat-soup-is-served-in-restaurants/


They are also blaming snakes...
https://www.studyfinds.org/chinese-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-back-to-snakes-study-finds/

What I find interesting is how this has all of a sudden gone "viral." *Sorry. Couldn't help myself.*


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> They are also blaming snakes...
> https://www.studyfinds.org/chinese-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-back-to-snakes-study-finds/
> 
> What I find interesting is how this has all of a sudden gone "viral." *Sorry. Couldn't help myself.*


Beat you by 30 seconds or so LOL


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> @fangfarrier, you are thinking this outbreak isn't natural?


Just joining the dots. 
In one of the most secure bio labs in the world where they study lethal respiratory diseases there happens to be an outbreak of the type they study and now these people have the urge (in Chinese New Year) to spread themselves around the globe visiting those countries critical of China's 5g network and human rights records? Surely a coincidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Surely.


----------



## MountainGirl

RedLion said:


> Damn idiot Chinese have been eating "Bat Soup" and bats are know to carry the virus.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/gross-scientists-blame-coronavirus-on-bats-in-chinese-province-where-bat-soup-is-served-in-restaurants/


----------



## RedLion

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 103025


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51215348

Having some N95 masks laying around isn't the worst idea in the world.


----------



## RedLion

What you get when you eat Bat soup. China is certain to kills millions at some point with one of their virus.



> HORROR! Unconfirmed Videos From Wuhan Show People Dropping in the Street, Dropping and Dying in Hospital


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/01/horror-unconfirmed-videos-from-wuhan-show-people-dropping-in-the-street-dropping-and-dying-in-hospital/


----------



## RedLion

More....



> Snakes, Bats, Badgers & Rats: Scientists Suspect New Coronavirus Originated In Animals


https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/snakes-bats-badgers-rats-scientists-suspect-new-coronavirus-originated-animals

Vaccine could be 3 months away.



> Coronavirus not a global health crisis, WHO says; China restricts movement of 20M people in 3 cities


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/01/23/coronavirus-wuhan-china-quarantine-vaccine/4551112002/


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> More....
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/snakes-bats-badgers-rats-scientists-suspect-new-coronavirus-originated-animals
> 
> Vaccine could be 3 months away.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/01/23/coronavirus-wuhan-china-quarantine-vaccine/4551112002/


There it is. The money-maker.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> There it is. The money-maker.


Follow the money.


----------



## RedLion

Remember that Bill Gates has advocated for "a kill off" of people to the point of leaving about 500 million world wide. F n scumbag.



> Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation & Others Predicted Up To 65 Million Deaths Via Coronavirus - In Simulation Ran 3 Months Ago!


https://www.newswars.com/bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-others-predicted-up-to-65-million-deaths-via-coronavirus-in-simulation-ran-3-months-ago/


----------



## MountainGirl

RedLion said:


> Remember that Bill Gates has advocated for "a kill off" of people to the point of leaving about 500 million world wide....]


Could you please post or PM me a link to that advocating. Tks.


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> Could you please post or PM me a link to that advocating. Tks.


https://www.politifact.com/punditfa...l-gates-did-not-outline-2018-plan-depopulate/

He didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

https://www.infowars.com/bill-and-m...3DlFBgflGNUeBT1QIJ90J2T6eRjKIUl2BTX0_ONgOEx-t

Infowars gives sources.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Time to re-stock my bleach supplies........


----------



## Prepstar

The End is Nigh


----------



## SamIam

Question: you are in a dense city in Taiwan until February, what steps should you take? Almost everyone wears a mask but is it enough? You have no car but could share a scooter. The forested mountains in the east seem like the safest place if there is a major breakout. At what point do you panic? What if anything do you stockpile? Asking for a friend.


----------



## hawgrider

SamIam said:


> Question: you are in a dense city in Taiwan until February, what steps should you take? Almost everyone wears a mask but is it enough? You have no car but could share a scooter. The forested mountains in the east seem like the safest place if there is a major breakout. At what point do you panic? What if anything do you stockpile? Asking for a friend.


Yup you're screwed! :vs_lol:


----------



## jimcosta

*Coronavirus Pandemic Simulation Run 3 Months Ago Predicts 65 Million People Could Die.*

[Calm down folks. That number is just *1% of the global population*.
10% - 15% died from the black plague.
3% died in 1918 from the Spanish flu.
13% today die from smoking.
17% today die from cancer.]


----------



## RedLion

More....Sounds surprisingly bad.



> CDC Confirms Second US Case Of Coronavirus
> Monitoring 63 Other Possible Infections In 22 States


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/24/cdc-confirms-second-us-case-of-coronavirus-chicago-resident-diagnosed.html


----------



## 23897

Only 8 miles between the level 4 lab and the outbreak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

And in today's other news....

Man who leads world health organisation's response to global outbreaks dies suddenly.

https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/24-01-2020-who-mourns-passing-of-dr-peter-salama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Locals in Wuhan now posting videos of the hospital with bodies piling up in the corridors. More clips in the comments below it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220648525064822784
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> China Suddenly Increases Death Toll By Over 60% As Virus Jumps To Europe


https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/please-help-us-supply-shortages-rock-wuhan-outbreak-overwhelms-chinese-healthcare


----------



## 23897

This Kung Flu is more dangerous than we thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illmatic

Anyone who knows the Chinese government knows they are not to be trusted!

The numbers are way under reported! People are jumping off buildings now. When millions of people start getting hungry and more of their family members start getting sick they are going to storm out of the quarantine zone and it will be all out chaos! The doctors and nurses are running on empty and people are dying waiting in line at hospital!

Video link


----------



## Deebo

Illmatic said:


> Anyone who knows the Chinese government knows they are not to be trusted!
> 
> The numbers are way under reported! People are jumping off buildings now. When millions of people start getting hungry and more of their family members start getting sick they are going to storm out of the quarantine zone and it will be all out chaos! The doctors and nurses are running on empty and people are dying waiting in line at hospital!
> 
> Video link


Video taken down probably by Chicoms.


----------



## NKAWTG

*Quebec politician praises Coronavirus for reducing carbon footprint in Wuhan*

Politician who recently promoted government supported suicide as means to fight climate change, now suggests Wuhan as model.

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/q...virus-for-reducing-carbon-footprint-in-wuhan/

"Wuhan. No automobile traffic. No air flights. The only city on the planet that will meet its GHG reduction targets. The way to this necessary degrowth will happen when all the debates have been in vain."
...
Many social media users criticized Ferrandez for the tweet, calling him "brainwashed" and suggesting that he consider moving to the epicenter of the deadly new coronavirus.


----------



## Verba Bellum

MountainGirl said:


> Not just Walmart. Look around your local stores. See anything that it, or it's components, isn't from China?


Yeah, 3M respirators LOL... Made in USA


----------



## Verba Bellum

MountainGirl said:


> View attachment 103025


----------



## Verba Bellum

Denton said:


> There it is. The money-maker.


Wouldn't be surprised if the vaccine sterilizes people... the Eugenicists have been salivating at that idea for over 100 years.


----------



## Verba Bellum

RedLion said:


> Remember that Bill Gates has advocated for "a kill off" of people to the point of leaving about 500 million world wide. F n scumbag.
> 
> https://www.newswars.com/bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-others-predicted-up-to-65-million-deaths-via-coronavirus-in-simulation-ran-3-months-ago/


Sounds like a great opportunity for money to be made. Maybe we should find him and get out the ropes.


----------



## Verba Bellum

SamIam said:


> Question: you are in a dense city in Taiwan until February, what steps should you take? Almost everyone wears a mask but is it enough? You have no car but could share a scooter. The forested mountains in the east seem like the safest place if there is a major breakout. At what point do you panic? What if anything do you stockpile? Asking for a friend.


I would get my camping gear ready now:

1. Machete
2. Fire starters
3. Tent or tarp
4. Hunting weapons or fishing equipment
5. Plenty of rice (stockpile)
6. Adequate clothing and sleeping gear
7. Hand held radio and solar charger

I would then take my scooter, and plenty of extra gasoline into the Shei-Pa national park (probably Dapan) and set up a campsite. I would stay there while monitoring the situation with my radio. I would leave as soon as practical.... Be sure that your friend is familiar with the local edible plants


----------



## Smitty901

Seems this is the SARS virus type stuff again from the same place as the last one. The larger wet food markets selling wild animals meat. Lot of cheating going on in what they can and can not sell and how it is handled. Virus jumped to humans and it mutates . We may not know everything it is, but we know what it is not.

"Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is a viral respiratory illness caused by a coronavirus, called SARS-associated coronavirus (SARS-CoV). SARS was first reported in Asia in February 2003. Over the next few months, the illness spread to more than two dozen countries in North America, South America, Europe, and Asia before the SARS global outbreak of 2003 was contained. This fact sheet gives basic information about the illness and what CDC did to control SARS in the United States."

https://www.cdc.gov/sars/about/fs-sars.html


----------



## Verba Bellum

Smitty901 said:


> Seems this is the SARS virus type stuff again from the same place as the last one. The larger wet food markets selling wild animals meat. Lot of cheating going on in what they can and can not sell and how it is handled. Virus jumped to humans and it mutates . We may not know everything it is, but we know what it is not.
> 
> "Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is a viral respiratory illness caused by a coronavirus, called SARS-associated coronavirus (SARS-CoV). SARS was first reported in Asia in February 2003. Over the next few months, the illness spread to more than two dozen countries in North America, South America, Europe, and Asia before the SARS global outbreak of 2003 was contained. This fact sheet gives basic information about the illness and what CDC did to control SARS in the United States."
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/sars/about/fs-sars.html


They've had the nCoV in labs since the 2012 MERS outbreak that originated in Saudi Arabia. They've been publishing scholarly articles about this since 2013. Many of the articles talk about the possibility of a nCoV "pandemic"... Yeah man, they've been playing with this crap in labs all over the world since 2013. Just go read some of the scholarly articles, there are tons of them.

https://apps.who.int/iris/handle/10665/118439


----------



## Smitty901

Verba Bellum said:


> They've had the nCoV in labs since the 2012 MERS outbreak that originated in Saudi Arabia. They've been publishing scholarly articles about this since 2013. Many of the articles talk about the possibility of a nCoV "pandemic"... Yeah man, they've been playing with this crap in labs all over the world since 2013. Just go read some of the scholarly articles, there are tons of them.
> 
> https://apps.who.int/iris/handle/10665/118439


 More like 2003 and likely around before that we just did not know it.


----------



## Deebo

I have nothing to say.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would think coincidence.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sasquatch said:


> I would think coincidence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There seems to be a lot of those pesky coincidences....

"Where did the virus come from?" is one of the most asked questions. First, I don't like unsupported conspiracy theories, but it's a lingering question. @sciencemagazine examined this based on Lancet article. Nobody knows, but seafood market isn't whole story 
The new coronavirus is an RNA virus-that is, viruses that have RNA as their genetic material rather than DNA-which have a "high mutation rate," which allows it to "change properties very quickly. The RNA sequences of the coronavirus isolated from 6 patients from the same household are different from each other (Lancet), sign of the virus evolving. This may not be so good to the ear; it suggests the difficulty of containing this virus".

DEEPER DIVE into coronavirus RNA genome , here goes... "it came from bats " is often heard, but it's trickier. The virus has similarities to bat coronavirus, but this new paper REJECTS there was recent recombination. There is something discordant too:
A BLAST search of 2019-nCoV middle fragment revealed no considerable similarity with any of the previously characterized corona viruses; it's a sequence entirely new to any known coronavirus. What does this mean? We don't know yet. Notably, the new coronavirus provides a new lineage for almost half of its genome, with no close genetic relationships to other viruses within the subgenus of sarbecovirus." basically it's saying it's completely brand new to coronavirus subgenus.

Very strange: So what is in this new mystery middle segment that has no coronavirus history? The study authors continue: "This genomic part comprises also half of the spike region encoding a multifunctional protein responsible also for virus entry into host cells".
Continuing: "Our study rejects the hypothesis of emergence as a result of a recent recombination event."-> I.e. the authors also conclude that the new coronavirus did not originate from random recent admixture between different coronaviruses. Other possibilities of course.

BOTTOMLINE: 
1) Seafood market not the source. 
2) This RNA #coronavirus mutates really fast. 
3) Virus has unusual middle segment never seen before in any coronavirus. 
4) Not from recent mixing.
5) That mystery middle segment encodes protein responsible for entry into host cells.

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1221990534643929089.html

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Sasquatch said:


> I would think coincidence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


put bill gates in a shit hole with his familly, like he would me


----------



## Mad Trapper

keep buying chinesium !!!! it's quality!!!!


----------



## 23897

An interesting delve into the genome of this virus-

https://jameslyonsweiler.com/2020/0...Ur84kCgePD_acSamAtET27rz5zgHvUWs6mvjulZ2aThvE

The disease progression in of 2019-nCoV is consistent with those seen in animals and humans vaccinated against SARS and then challenged with re-infection. Thus, the hypothesis that 2019-nCoV is an experimental vaccine type must be seriously considered.

Evidence for: Sequence homology between INS1378 to pShuttle Coronavirus vaccine; presence of a SARS-like Spike protein in bat coronavirus, otherwise most similar to bat coronaviruses; low bootstrap value.

*Watch full interview here: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Interesting new paper:

Uncanny similarity of unique inserts in the 2019-nCoV spike protein to HIV-1 gp120 and Gag

Prashant Pradhan, Ashutosh Kumar Pandey, Akhilesh Mishra, Parul Gupta, Praveen Kumar Tripathi, Manoj Balakrishna Menon, James Gomes, Perumal Vivekanandan, Bishwajit Kundu

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.30.927871v1?=1

TLDR - 4 genes that make HIV infective to humans found inserted into the coronavirus genome - odds of something like that happening by accident astronomically low.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Seems a lot of people are concerned with the Kung Flu. The markets took a beating, today. The virus is causing a global slowdown. 

I also don’t trust information coming from China. If it ranks somewhere between the common cold and the flu, why the seeming overreaction? 
Why not treat the flu in such manner? Just wondering.


----------



## 23897

And in a crazy unconnected coincidence China announced earlier they were treating the outbreak with HIV medication!!

What luck they guessed to use that!

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...irus-beijing-confirms-use-anti-hiv-drugs-some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> And in a crazy unconnected coincidence China announced earlier they were treating the outbreak with HIV medication!!
> 
> What luck they guessed to use that!
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...irus-beijing-confirms-use-anti-hiv-drugs-some
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of how some though HIV was created in a lab.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Seems a lot of people are concerned with the Kung Flu. The markets took a beating, today. The virus is causing a global slowdown.
> 
> I also don't trust information coming from China. If it ranks somewhere between the common cold and the flu, why the seeming overreaction?
> Why not treat the flu in such manner? Just wondering.


Because labs are now examining it and finding it has a man-made splice in it.

In another strange coincidence:

Beijing has had four known accidental leaks of the SARS virus in recent years, two Chinese scientists learned to make virulent coronaviruses at UNC (https://www.med.unc.edu/)

And it's 5' spike shares the most homology with a bio-engineered genomic vector

Maybe it leaked out?

https://harvardtothebighouse.com/20...e-origins-of-the-wuhan-coronavirus-2019-ncov/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

At last - some good news!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Denton said:


> Seems a lot of people are concerned with the Kung Flu. The markets took a beating, today. The virus is causing a global slowdown.
> 
> I also don't trust information coming from China. If it ranks somewhere between the common cold and the flu, why the seeming overreaction?
> Why not treat the flu in such manner? Just wondering.


This is exactly why I'm concerned. If this is somewhere between the cold and the flu then why the draconian measures in China and the rest of the world. Just let it run its course. Big deal.... or not. Time will tell about the real source and more about the virus. Obviously, no one trust China's transparency.


----------



## The Tourist

Piratesailor said:


> If this is somewhere between the cold and the flu then why the draconian measures in China and the rest of the world. Just let it run its course.


I agree, but frankly I don't really care. China has chosen its own road. While they are building up hardware their people are dying of something that just gives me the "sniffles." In fact, has The President called any of you asking for help in buttressing up the "Red, White and Blue"?

Of course not. I'm starting to believe that perhaps Europe has the better point of view. They used to feel that the USA was pushing itself into matters that do not involve us. This is one of them.

I got flu shots, the slope commies did not.


----------



## A Watchman

I have a couple full-face gas masks and bodysuits that I keep for another type of tragic event that will require me and a very lucky lady who will be tasked with re-populating the world (OK at least NE Texas). 
However, I was looking at Amazon and numerous other vendors in hopes of adding to my N95 mask supply as it seems I only have a dozen in stock. Everywhere I looked is sold out for 4-5 weeks. If anyone has a source, please post for our memebers here.
Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist

Don't you guys ever watch science fiction movies? Yikes, it's always the same, the "bomb" goes off, one contemporary guy wakes up in the future and mates with a future woman 300 years his junior.

Sad ending, though. He has to push his time machine out of his garage by himself while members of the scientific hoi poloi just stand there and watch him...


----------



## Smitty901

Don't worry about it CBD oil cures everything. Sold at your local smokeshop/tattoo parlor/piercing shop. Where else would you find quality effect medical supply


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Don't worry about it CBD oil cures everything.


Funny you should mention that. I was driving down to the bookstore to flirt with one of the true "blade babes" I know, and I got behind a woman driving her company car. Plastered on the rear window was a decal announcing she sold CBD products.

We have two local stores that are pushing this stuff out the door like crazy.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Funny you should mention that. I was driving down to the bookstore to flirt with one of the true "blade babes" I know, and I got behind a woman driving her company car. Plastered on the rear window was a decal announcing she sold CBD products.
> 
> We have two local stores that are pushing this stuff out the door like crazy.


fool and their money.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> fool and their money.


Well, I have to quit fooling around with my friends. One of them asked me if "anything was new." I told him I was working on a new knife alloy that would cut anything, never need sharpening and would be completely harmless to Caucasians.

...he had his wallet out before I could tell him I was kidding...


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> fool and their money.


https://www.rheumatoidarthritis.org/cbd-oil/

Knowledge and the acceptance of it is the antidote for ignorance.


----------



## Denton

Oh, I would no sooner buy CBD oil from a gas station than I’d buy sushi.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> https://www.rheumatoidarthritis.org/cbd-oil/
> 
> Knowledge and the acceptance of it is the antidote for ignorance.


 Not buy it wd 40 suppose to do the same thing.


----------



## The Tourist

One of my friends raved about CBD oil, so I bought a small bottle. I think Mexican tequila tastes better, lightens your mood quicker and is cheaper by the ounce than any CBD product.

Then again, as a boomer I saw hippies rub the most bizarre things into their navels as a transition into enlightenment.

Personally, top shelf designer coffee is my guilty pleasure, and you can drive without waiting for an hour...


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Not buy it wd 40 suppose to do the same thing.


Then, I suggest you don't use it, even though it works. As far as WD-40 for arthritis, there's no evidence that it works and the manufacturer says it is BS and that it shouldn't be applied to the skin. 
You are mixing myth with fact. 
Used very literally, ignorance is the ignoring of knowledge. By the way, did you read the article or dismiss it out of hand?


----------



## RubberDuck

Denton said:


> Then, I suggest you don't use it, even though it works. As far as WD-40 for arthritis, there's no evidence that it works and the manufacturer says it is BS and that it shouldn't be applied to the skin.
> You are mixing myth with fact.
> Used very literally, ignorance is the ignoring of knowledge. By the way, did you read the article or dismiss it out of hand?


So yes and no medically no it doesn't but the warming affects it causes from a chemical on the skin is what feels good. I knew a guy who hosed is hand with the stuff daily and rubbed it on both his knees was it healthy absolutely not but it made him feel better and at 65 he didn't care.
Now for fishing the stuff does work great not only on the reels but the bait this I have tested myself

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

*Bold & red color added by me *



fangfarrier said:


> There seems to be a lot of those pesky coincidences....
> 
> "Where did the virus come from?" is one of the most asked questions. First, I don't like unsupported conspiracy theories, but it's a lingering question. @*sci*encemagazine examined this based on Lancet article. Nobody knows, but seafood market isn't whole story
> The new coronavirus is an RNA virus-that is, viruses that have *RNA as their genetic material rather than DNA-which have a "high mutation rate,*" which allows it to "change properties very quickly. *The RNA sequences of the coronavirus isolated from 6 patients from the same household are different from each other *(Lancet), sign of the virus evolving. This may not be so good to the ear; it suggests the difficulty of containing this virus".
> 
> DEEPER DIVE into coronavirus RNA genome , here goes... "it came from bats " is often heard, but it's trickier. The virus has similarities to bat coronavirus, but this new paper REJECTS there was recent recombination. There is something discordant too:
> A BLAST search of *2019-nCoV middle fragment *_(of the RNA)_* revealed no considerable similarity with any of the previously characterized corona viruses;* it's a sequence entirely new to any known coronavirus. What does this mean? We don't know yet. Notably, the new coronavirus provides a new lineage for almost half of its genome, with no close genetic relationships to other viruses within the subgenus of sarbecovirus." basically it's saying it's completely brand new to coronavirus subgenus.
> 
> Very strange: *So what is in this new mystery middle segment that has no coronavirus history?* The study authors continue: "This genomic part comprises also half of the spike region encoding *a multifunctional protein responsible also for virus entry into host cells*".
> Continuing: "Our study rejects the hypothesis of emergence as a result of a recent recombination event."-> I.e. the authors also conclude that the new coronavirus did not originate from random recent admixture between different coronaviruses. Other possibilities of course.
> 
> BOTTOMLINE:
> 1) Seafood market not the source.
> 2) This *RNA #coronavirus mutates really fast.*
> 3) Virus has unusual middle segment never seen before in any coronavirus.
> 4) Not from recent mixing.
> 5) That *mystery middle segment encodes protein responsible for entry into host cells.*
> 
> https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1221990534643929089.html
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-not-be-source-novel-virus-spreading-globally
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom line for me:
1. 2019-nCoV is man-made. Reasons irrelevant.
2. IF the highlighted portions of the quote above are true, it's game over. Any vaccination/antidote/etc cant be created for something that mutates that fast...including any natural antibody that may develop to combat a re-occurrence/re-infection.


----------



## chuckklr98

Wife Works at a tool store that sell mainly chinese stuff. Her manager said they have about three months before the goods run out.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> https://www.rheumatoidarthritis.org/cbd-oil/
> 
> Knowledge and the acceptance of it is the antidote for ignorance.


I read it. I also read the links to the studies. The studies looked at pain relief for osteoarthritis not rheumatoid arthritis. 
The article itself also says the CBD oil itself does not directly bind to CB2 receptors which cause the desired effect.

Too vague to not be ignored. I'll give you it is well and cleverly written. I cannot see the phrase "taking CBD oil gives relief of symptoms to sufferers of rheumatoid arthritis " - did I miss it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> *Bold & red color added by me *
> 
> Bottom line for me:
> 1. 2019-nCoV is man-made. Reasons irrelevant.
> 2. IF the highlighted portions of the quote above are true, it's game over. Any vaccination/antidote/etc cant be created for something that mutates that fast...including any natural antibody that may develop to combat a re-occurrence/re-infection.


You know they've now identified that mystery middle section as four HIV-1 genes that encode for human cell entry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit for spelling


----------



## 23897

fangfarrier said:


> I read it. I also read the links to the studies. The studies looked at pain relief for osteoarthritis not rheumatoid arthritis.
> The article itself also says the CBD oil itself does not directly bind to CB2 receptors which cause the desired effect.
> 
> Too vague to not be ignored. I'll give you it is well and cleverly written. I cannot see the phrase "taking CBD oil gives relief of symptoms to sufferers of rheumatoid arthritis " - did I miss it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says:

CBD Oil Eases Arthritis Pain
One of the primary CBD oil benefits for arthritis sufferers is its positive effect on pain, and research confirms it.

A study published in the journal Pain in December 2017 analyzed whether CBD could prevent osteoarthritis pain and joint neuropathy. Based on their findings, researchers affirmed that it did both because it decreased joint inflammation and served as a protectant to the nerves.

The study mentioned is this one:

Attenuation of early phase inflammation by cannabidiol prevents pain and nerve damage in rat osteoarthritis.

The aim of this study was to determine whether CBD is anti-nociceptive in OA, and whether inhibition of inflammation by CBD could prevent the development of OA pain and joint neuropathy. Osteoarthritis was induced in male Wistar rats ...

They injected the CBD into the knee joint to see if it worked. It did. 
So as long as one injects the CBD the claim is true. If the CBD isn't injected then the claim isn't true.

Link to the actual paper to read: https://assets.ovid.com/JOURNAL/jpa...c_wLCahp0KCUTZfoFnRyK7RBCjkfVNJlXZgc9GMfwU5Mb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> You know they've now identified that mystery middle section as four HIV-1 genes that encode for human cell entry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit for spelling


What about the RNA rather than DNA aspect - anything more on that? Your thoughts?


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> They injected the CBD into the knee joint to see if it worked. It did.
> So as long as one injects the CBD the claim is true. If the CBD isn't injected then the claim isn't true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the more reason to just smoke the sh*t.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> I read it. I also read the links to the studies. The studies looked at pain relief for osteoarthritis not rheumatoid arthritis.
> The article itself also says the CBD oil itself does not directly bind to CB2 receptors which cause the desired effect.
> 
> Too vague to not be ignored. I'll give you it is well and cleverly written. I cannot see the phrase "taking CBD oil gives relief of symptoms to sufferers of rheumatoid arthritis " - did I miss it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It worked for me but the company said we can't use it. A fellow at work was also using it. He's in pretty bad shape and it was helping him a lot. Now, he's back to gimping around in a manner that is tough to watch. My mother started using it after I finally convinced her that it isn't pot. Her doctor was the one who suggested it to her. It helps her, too. 
It isn't a cure-all and it doesn't totally eliminate pain but I'd prefer it over Meloxicam.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> It worked for me but the company said we can't use it. A fellow at work was also using it. He's in pretty bad shape and it was helping him a lot. Now, he's back to gimping around in a manner that is tough to watch. My mother started using it after I finally convinced her that it isn't pot. Her doctor was the one who suggested it to her. It helps her, too.
> It isn't a cure-all and it doesn't totally eliminate pain but I'd prefer it over Meloxicam.


Please belaborate as to why over Meloxicam ...


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Please belaborate as to why over Meloxicam ...


The side effects of Meloxicam aren't good so I don't want to take it often. 
On the downside, I read that CBD is only effective for a while. I don't personally know as I was advised to stop using it or risk losing my job.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

I dont know if this point has been made in this thread, but anyway. First, it is kind of obvious that the deathrate is huge in china. They seem to have a real panic from the goverment there. So I think the dead are in the thousends or more. But they will be those that is affected the most because the virus gets deadly when it attacs the lungs. ANd chinese has really shitty lungs because they have had really bad air for a long time. So it must have affected the lungs and now when this virus comes along, they cant deal with it. 

So I think china will be the most affected country. Just my hypothesis. 

That said, this can be a total disaster everywere.


----------



## MountainGirl

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont know if this point has been made in this thread, but anyway. First, it is kind of obvious that the deathrate is huge in china. They seem to have a real panic from the goverment there. So I think the dead are in the thousends or more. But they will be those that is affected the most because the virus gets deadly when it attacs the lungs. ANd chinese has really shitty lungs because they have had really bad air for a long time. So it must have affected the lungs and now when this virus comes along, they cant deal with it.
> 
> So I think china will be the most affected country. Just my hypothesis.
> 
> That said, this can be a total disaster everywere.


That's a good point - about their lungs - especially in the industrial areas.

There's another factor too - that hasn't been brought up yet in the thread.
The quarantine itself. Tens of millions of people. How long will their food last??
Those kinds of numbers aren't sustainable.​They may just starve to death before they even get near the virus.

Chinese officials are already asking the EU to send medicine; they're running out.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

MountainGirl said:


> That's a good point - about their lungs - especially in the industrial areas.
> 
> There's another factor too - that hasn't been brought up yet in the thread.
> The quarantine itself. Tens of millions of people. How long will their food last??
> Those kinds of numbers aren't sustainable.​They may just starve to death before they even get near the virus.
> 
> Chinese officials are already asking the EU to send medicine; they're running out.


Medicin is an issue for sure, food not so much. That can still be transported in.

There was an intervju with a swedish woman living in an qurantined area. She had been offerd a way out for evaquation but had rejected becase she did not want to spread the disease. she is not allowed to leave her apartment and she gets food delivery to her door each other day.

If they cant deliver food, people will leave and dealing with millions of people that are on the move looking for food is not a senario that the chinese gov wants to deal with, even less that such a thing "get viral", total chaos and army gunning down who knows how many and then get overrun. They will see to it that food is around.


----------



## MountainGirl

Swedishsocialist said:


> Medicin is an issue for sure, food not so much. That can still be transported in.
> 
> There was an intervju with a swedish woman living in an qurantined area. She had been offerd a way out for evaquation but had rejected becase she did not want to spread the disease. she is not allowed to leave her apartment and she gets food delivery to her door each other day.
> 
> If they cant deliver food, people will leave and dealing with millions of people that are on the move looking for food is not a senario that the chinese gov wants to deal with, even less that such a thing "get viral", total chaos and army gunning down who knows how many and then get overrun. They will see to it that food is around.


I think that many people would agree with you on this, and are hopeful that this can be done.

I am not so certain. We aren't talking about keeping thousands or hundreds of thousands fed - we are talking Tens of Millions. Hmmm...time for a new thread. I'll start one, and use your post to do it.


----------



## A Watchman

Swedishsocialist said:


> I dont know if this point has been made in this thread, but anyway. First, it is kind of obvious that the deathrate is huge in china. They seem to have a real panic from the goverment there. So I think the dead are in the thousends or more. But they will be those that is affected the most because the virus gets deadly when it attacs the lungs. ANd chinese has really shitty lungs because they have had really bad air for a long time. So it must have affected the lungs and now when this virus comes along, they cant deal with it.
> 
> So I think china will be the most affected country. Just my hypothesis.
> 
> That said, this can be a total disaster everywere.


Well, well, well .... look who woke up from a long winter nap!


----------



## SOCOM42

We have one reported confirmed case here, 50 miles from me.

They are trying to chase down everyone who came in contact with her.

The big city that I go to at least once a week has a very large Chinese population.

I am considering not going to their market until this blows over, sad, 

best veggies I have ever seen marketed.

I was there last Monday, no one wore a mask either, 

not wanting to kill business? Have no symptoms now thank God.

I have enough of everything else to hibernate if needed.

Any cases found in the city and it is a no go for us there.

There are eight world class colleges in the city

with many thousands of oriental students, 

many of them went home at Christmas / new years break.

The bad thing about this virus is the long incubation time.

Some talk about it being a bio weapon accidentally released.

I would not want to be living there, an old phrase, 

"not a China-man's chance in hell" comes to mind.


----------



## 23897

Posters now going up in public buildings in Scotland:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Update :
"Coronavirus may transmit through digestive tract"

"The novel coronavirus that has sickened thousands globally may transmit through the digestive tract, specifically the fecal-oral route, according to a report."

https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-may-transmit-through-digestive-tract


----------



## MountainGirl

Smitty901 said:


> Update :
> "Coronavirus may transmit through digestive tract"
> 
> "The novel coronavirus that has sickened thousands globally may transmit through the digestive tract, specifically the fecal-oral route, according to a report."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-may-transmit-through-digestive-tract


Fecal - oral, eh?
Hmmm... 
Since you cant give _yourself_ a virus you already have... I guess what they're saying is don't munch on someone else's butt.
Good to know.


----------



## Robie

MountainGirl said:


> Fecal - oral, eh?
> Hmmm...
> Since you cant give _yourself_ a virus you already have... I guess what they're saying is don't munch on someone else's butt.
> Good to know.


Or don't grab a shopping cart or door handle that may have just been used by a person who wiped their ass and didn't wash their hands...and then start biting your fingernails.


----------



## Smitty901

MountainGirl said:


> Fecal - oral, eh?
> Hmmm...
> Since you cant give _yourself_ a virus you already have... I guess what they're saying is don't munch on someone else's butt.
> Good to know.


 With out saying it directly Food. It is not just air borne and leads right back to the wet markets in China.


----------



## Smitty901

Robie said:


> Or don't grab a shopping cart or door handle that may have just been used by a person who wiped their ass and didn't wash their hands...and then start biting your fingernails.


There you go taking about Muzzies again


----------



## Crunch

Post-Exposure Prevention post at survivalblog. 
https://survivalblog.com/post-exposure-prevention-pep-protocol-jj-mi/

Seems reasonable, and compact enough for EDC.


----------



## RedLion

> Exiled Chinese Billionaire Claims 1.5 Million Infected With Coronavirus, 50,000 Dead


https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/were-totally-dark-japan-not-doing-enough-contain-outbreak-diamond-princess-passengers


----------



## 23897

Details here: https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/harv...ationals-charged-three-separate-china-related

Don't forget about the scientists marched out of the virology lab in Winnipeg Canada last summer.. (the only level 4 lab in all of Canada) ... with, you guessed it.. connections to the wuhan lab.

Oh and the director of said same lab died in Africa while there giving a talk on HIV just a few days ago.. NOTHING TO SEE HERE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsterwheel

Posted a new thread topic but wondering what would be preferable, bug in if you live in a major urban environment or get out before a quarantine/blockade? I live right next to the Orange County outbreak case. Opinions and thoughts appreciated. 

60M quarantined? Hard to even imagine that number and its ramifications. That would be more than the entire state of California going under quarantine. My state.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

some interesting statistics here.

43099 cases, 1018 deaths, 4043 recoveries.

I'm guessing most of the 1018 where immunocompromised and live in an area with crappy heathcare. While its worth keeping an eye on there really is no need to freak out about this.


----------



## Rellgar

If you believe those numbers coming from the Chinese government, I wouldn't worry about it. You should plan a vacation to China right now, you might get a great price.


----------



## 23897

Have a look at windy.com

Wuhan is sure picking an odd time to have huge bonfires of organic material. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> US military prepping for coronavirus pandemic


https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/02/13/us-military-prepping-for-coronavirus-pandemic/


----------



## Chipper

Rellgar said:


> If you believe those numbers coming from the Chinese government, I wouldn't worry about it. You should plan a vacation to China right now, you might get a great price.


 Hear they have some great deals on cruises.


----------



## 23897

Chipper said:


> Hear they have some great deals on cruises.


Only on non-stop cruises.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chipper said:


> Hear they have some great deals on cruises.


Two weeks free room and board!!!


----------



## Denton

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.06.20020974v1 @fangfarrier, thought this might interest you.


----------



## NKAWTG

fangfarrier said:


> Have a look at windy.com
> 
> Wuhan is sure picking an odd time to have huge bonfires of organic material.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These photos suggests burning bodies.
Satellite photos show Wuhan City on February 9, 2020. The level of sulfur dioxide (SO2) in Wuhan City on that day was very high, at 1,350 ug / m3, while according to WHO the SO2 concentration should not exceed 500 ug / m3










Carbon Monoxide levels.


----------



## NKAWTG

James Woods Tweets: "Has anyone either verified, or conversely, debunked this video from China? What actually is happening here? Does anyone actually know?"

This is a twitter link and I don't know how to embed the video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228019269234872320


----------



## Annie

California lab says it discovered coronavirus vaccine in 3 hours

Scientists are racing to get the vaccine on the market in record time
[Couldn't find it on archive.]

An American biotech company says it created a coronavirus vaccine three hours after getting access to the virus' genetic sequence in mid-January, and now scientists are racing to get the vaccine on the market in record time.

Inovio Pharmaceuticals is based in Pennsylvania, but scientists in its laboratory in San Diego made the discovery.

More here.


----------



## NKAWTG

Here is a Twitter link to see dead bodies lying around wait to be picked up.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229512854195331073


----------



## Smitty901

This was posted in another thread but worth a read This is how it goes in China.

"Fourth, resources and public attention have concentrated on Wuhan, a city of 11 million, where the first cases of COVID-19 were reported. However, tens of millions more live in Wuhan's surrounding province, Hubei, which is less equipped with healthcare services. To the extent uncounted cases exist in Wuhan, more uncounted cases exist in Wuhan's exurbs."

"So when government authorities learned of Dr. Li's discovery, they did not contain the virus. They contained Dr. Li, instead. He was arrested and forced to sign a false confession for spreading "rumors." Officially, there was no virus."

"The party is generally insensitive to public health. Air pollution contributes to roughly 1.6 million deaths per year. About half the country's water is too polluted to touch. Food poisoning is routine; infants have starved to death when their parents relied on counterfeit baby formula. Approximately a quarter-million people per year die in traffic accidents, partly because perverse incentives in tort law make it cheaper for a negligent driver to kill a pedestrian than to cripple one."

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/lew-...ituation-worse


----------



## 23897

China is disinfecting and destroying cash to contain the coronavirus

Jessie Yeung, 3:07 AM EST February 17, 2020 Hong Kong

As the novel coronavirus outbreak continues to batter China, the country's central bank has implemented a new strategy to contain the virus — deep cleaning and destroying potentially infected cash.
The new measures, announced by the People's Bank of China on Saturday, aim to contain the spread of the virus, officially known as Covid-19. There is still a lot unknown about the virus, which has infected more than 71,000 people globally and killed 1,775, the majority in China -- but it appears to survive for at least several hours on surfaces, according to the World Health Organization.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Has anybody heard the theory that this virus is especially dangerous to people of Asian descent?


----------



## 23897

Slippy said:


> Has anybody heard the theory that this virus is especially dangerous to people of Asian descent?


That is correct. It specifically targets a cell in the lung lining found predominantly in those of Chinese descent. IIRC it's 4.7% of lung cells in Chinese vs 0.5% in white or African descent. I believe it is called the AT-2 cell.

It also specifically targets the older victims too. The youngest death is the 34 year old doctor who brought it to the attention of the world.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Saw an article today where China’s fearless leader says the virus must not Be allowed to affect achievement of their 2020 production goals. So what do they do? Are they going to order everyone out of quarantine and back to work? That should really spread the infection both in China and potentially world wide.


----------



## Demitri.14

I would not be surprised if this was a test of a bio-weapon. The Chicom's plan is to send 1 Million cans of Bat-soup to the US so everyone will get sick and they take over


----------



## 23897

Published 1981....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

And more note the year of the prediction of the pandemic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimLE

Coronavirus outbreak slashes China carbon emissions: study

The coronavirus epidemic that has paralysed the Chinese economy may have a silver lining for the environment.

China's carbon emissions have dropped by least 100 million metric tonnes over the past two weeks, according to a study published on Wednesday by the Centre for Research on Energy and Clean Air (CREA) in Finland.

That is nearly six percent of global emissions during the same period last year.

The rapid spread of the novel coronavirus-which has killed over 2,000 and infected more than 74,000 people across China-has led to a drop in demand for coal and oil, resulting in the emissions slump, the study published on the British-based Carbon Brief website said.

Over the past two weeks, daily power generation at coal power plants was at a four-year low compared with the same period last year, while steel production has sunk to a five-year low, researchers found.

China is the world's biggest importer and consumer of oil, but production at refineries in Shandong province-the country's petroleum hub-fell to the lowest level since autumn 2015, the report said.

Economic activity in China usually picks up after the Lunar New Year holiday, which began on January 25.

But authorities extended the holidays this year-by a week in many parts of the country including Shanghai-in an effort to contain the epidemic by keeping people at home.

"Measures to contain coronavirus have resulted in reductions of 15 percent to 40 percent in output across key industrial sectors," the report said.

"This is likely to have wiped out a quarter or more of the country's CO2 (carbon dioxide) emissions over the past two weeks, the period when activity would normally have resumed after the Chinese New Year holiday."

https://phys.org/news/2020-02-coronavirus-outbreak-slashes-china-carbon.html


----------



## Smitty901

jimLE said:


> Coronavirus outbreak slashes China carbon emissions: study
> 
> The coronavirus epidemic that has paralysed the Chinese economy may have a silver lining for the environment.
> 
> China's carbon emissions have dropped by least 100 million metric tonnes over the past two weeks, according to a study published on Wednesday by the Centre for Research on Energy and Clean Air (CREA) in Finland.
> 
> That is nearly six percent of global emissions during the same period last year.
> 
> The rapid spread of the novel coronavirus-which has killed over 2,000 and infected more than 74,000 people across China-has led to a drop in demand for coal and oil, resulting in the emissions slump, the study published on the British-based Carbon Brief website said.
> 
> Over the past two weeks, daily power generation at coal power plants was at a four-year low compared with the same period last year, while steel production has sunk to a five-year low, researchers found.
> 
> China is the world's biggest importer and consumer of oil, but production at refineries in Shandong province-the country's petroleum hub-fell to the lowest level since autumn 2015, the report said.
> 
> Economic activity in China usually picks up after the Lunar New Year holiday, which began on January 25.
> 
> But authorities extended the holidays this year-by a week in many parts of the country including Shanghai-in an effort to contain the epidemic by keeping people at home.
> 
> "Measures to contain coronavirus have resulted in reductions of 15 percent to 40 percent in output across key industrial sectors," the report said.
> 
> "This is likely to have wiped out a quarter or more of the country's CO2 (carbon dioxide) emissions over the past two weeks, the period when activity would normally have resumed after the Chinese New Year holiday."
> 
> https://phys.org/news/2020-02-coronavirus-outbreak-slashes-china-carbon.html


 Not buying it. even if 76,000 people died it would be nothing compared to the number of people. Stuff like this counts on most people having no idea what is going on.
Estimated population of China is 1,500,323,776 Even 76,000 dead would not make a dent.


----------



## 23897

Look at the infection rates to deaths.

Two countries stick out:

China and Iran.

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...YSICIANS AND SURGEONS OF GLASGOW&utm_content=

Then look further down.

Three countries have an exponential rate of increase in infections - the US is one of those three.

This is just the start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Eyes on Iran everyone

https://www.voanews.com/science-hea...us-case-confirmed-lebanon-linked-iranian-city

July/August could be very interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisregen

fangfarrier said:


> And more note the year of the prediction of the pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wtf? That is so scary


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I'm a bit concerned that China has gone into a third iteration of case reporting and the numbers have ceased to be reported in any way shape or form. 

I was more comfortable with phony numbers than none at all.


----------



## Chiefster23

Reports today show this bug popping up all over. Most worrisome is that in some cases authorities cannot identify the original person starting these infection clusters. In particular, Iran. An article I just finished reading says that identifying and quarantining all exposed persons is now pretty much impossible. I think it is safe to assume ‘the cat is now out of the bag’.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

fangfarrier said:


> And more note the year of the prediction of the pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Predictive programming.

Snopes "debunked" it as a prediction. Althought the debunking makes some unfounded assumptions (that this is not man made really has yet to be validated)...and of course it is Snopes so we know there is bias involved. The truth probably lay somewhere in between what is being reported and what Koontz wrote. The physical book cannot be bought for any reasonable price right now. Maybe a lucky find at a thrift store.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Reports today show this bug popping up all over. Most worrisome is that in some cases authorities cannot identify the original person starting these infection clusters. In particular, Iran. An article I just finished reading says that identifying and quarantining all exposed persons is now pretty much impossible. I think it is safe to assume 'the cat is now out of the bag'.


 With some knowledge of Iran would you set up if exposed or infected ? Good chance your head would be cut off and body burned never to be heard from again. China/Iran both countries with 100% ruthless rule. The rate of infection and speed of the spread should tell people something about their form of government.


----------



## NKAWTG

So some sources are reporting only 14 or 15 cases in the US, but that's false, because why then did the city of Costa Mesa, California just win an injunction blocking the transfer of 50 confirmed cases from Travis AFB which are being quarantined there?

Just wait till this virus hits skid row, it'll spread like wildfire. LA and Frisco don't stand a chance.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/02/21/costa-mesa-coronavirus/


----------



## Chiefster23

Skid row, the middle east rat holes, and africa.......... When this gets loose in these places, look out! Here in America most of us have good health care and as long as we don’t have an underlying condition, it looks like this won’t be much worse than the flu. But I wonder, what if it gets out of control and our health care systems are overwhelmed by huge numbers of sick and infected? Based on our government’s dismal record of responding to hurricane disasters and Washington’s inability to agree upon anything, I’m certainly not optimistic about our government being able to handle a pandemic.


----------



## BamaDOC

From the science magazine Nature
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00154-w

_"20 February 13:00 gmt - China's case-counting methods raise concerns

Scientists have questioned the way in which China is counting cases of the coronavirus. China's official reports on the number of coronavirus infections have not been including people who have tested positive for the virus but who have no symptoms. Researchers fear the practice is masking the epidemic's true scale - but some public-health experts say China is right to prioritize tracking sick patients who are spreading the disease."_

Don't trust the Chinese govt...
they are trying to 'save face' ... aka try to show competence and control of the outbreak....
We'll see what happens when the 1.5 Billion folks who are on extended Lunar Holiday go back to work.. ride the subway and busses, go grocery shopping...
The govt won't be able to lie when there are further outbreaks of all those people in contact with each other...

who knows what this will do to the world wide economy...
the president of ford said it best.. you can't make a car with 99% of the parts you need... you need all of them...
this is going to have ripple effects in our economy, our factories, our stores...


----------



## Chiefster23

Exactly correct! And with “just in time delivery” widespread in almost every industry, things are going to come to a screaming halt when the existing pipeline runs dry.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Exactly correct! And with "just in time delivery" widespread in almost every industry, things are going to come to a screaming halt when the existing pipeline runs dry.


IMO good. I do not mean to wish harm on people. It is time we get off the China drug.


----------



## BamaDOC

Smitty901 said:


> IMO good. I do not mean to wish harm on people. It is time we get off the China drug.


agreed multiple supply chains...,
and make stuff at home in the usa....
this outbreak is highlighting the reliance on a single country...
it's not healthy!

haha.. see what I just did there? not healthy!!


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> agreed multiple supply chains...,
> and make stuff at home in the usa....
> this outbreak is highlighting the reliance on a single country...
> it's not healthy!
> 
> haha.. see what I just did there? not healthy!!


Indeed, the real lesson learned here is that we can't trust the Chinese (Duh!!) and we should not have all our apples in one basket. Now, do the CEO's of this country and our gridlocked underachieving government take note? Doubtful.

Unless this bug changes for the worse somehow it's just not the killer it's being hyped up to be. The regular run of the mill flu has a much higher death toll this year then the China bug and I don't see people all panicked about that. The CDC is saying between 16K and 41K for the regular every year flu, against what? 2500 for the China bug? I don't know which I am more tired of, the China bug scare or Mike Bloomberg commercials on every 15 minutes.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm


----------



## BamaDOC

Prepared One said:


> Indeed, the real lesson learned here is that we can't trust the Chinese (Duh!!) and we should not have all our apples in one basket. Now, do the CEO's of this country and our gridlocked underachieving government take note? Doubtful.
> 
> Unless this bug changes for the worse somehow it's just not the killer it's being hyped up to be. The regular run of the mill flu has a much higher death toll this year then the China bug and I don't see people all panicked about that. The CDC is saying between 16K and 41K for the regular every year flu, against what? 2500 for the China bug? I don't know which I am more tired of, the China bug scare or Mike Bloomberg commercials on every 15 minutes.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm


just to comment on your statement...
youre correct that the coronavirus is not as deadly as everyone feared... initial estimates were as high as 15% mortality.
it appears that there are a subset of minimally symptomatic people who never get tested who are not included in the mortality figures.. so it will likely be closer to about 2-5 %

by contrast the flu has a mortality of 0.1%
however because the flu is widespread and in the community it has infected an estimated 100,000,000 -150,000,000 people. thats right 150 million...
so because the denominator is so much higher... the mortality numbers are also higher..

but If i were to have a choice... i'd rather get the flu... the mortality for it would be 1/20 - 1/50 th as the corona virus...
this is because .. we have some immunity to the flu due to past infections exposures..

the wuhann coronavirus is a new to humans , meaning it just made the leap from bats or snakes or whatever to human beings..
because we havent been exposed to it.. we dont have the immunity to past exposures of it...

thats why the elderly and people with pre-existing medical problems seem to do poorly...
they dont have the reserves when they get the bad lung infection with it...

now only 20% are getting the bad lung infections... and most recover..
but several healthy younger people including a 29, 31, 39, and 51 yo doctors in china with no medical problems have all died from it...
so ...hopefully the spread of the virus can be slowed till we have a vaccine...
estimates of 12-18 months before widespread availability ..

in the meantime...
just bought a food dehydrator, more cleaning supplies... and more long term food storage to stock up.. before people here start to panic and buy out the groceries and wallmart...


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> just to comment on your statement...
> youre correct that the coronavirus is not as deadly as everyone feared... initial estimates were as high as 15% mortality.
> it appears that there are a subset of minimally symptomatic people who never get tested who are not included in the mortality figures.. so it will likely be closer to about 2-5 %
> 
> by contrast the flu has a mortality of 0.1%
> however because the flu is widespread and in the community it has infected an estimated 100,000,000 -150,000,000 people. thats right 150 million...
> so because the denominator is so much higher... the mortality numbers are also higher..
> 
> but If i were to have a choice... i'd rather get the flu... the mortality for it would be 1/20 - 1/50 th as the corona virus...
> this is because .. we have some immunity to the flu due to past infections exposures..
> 
> the wuhann coronavirus is a new to humans , meaning it just made the leap from bats or snakes or whatever to human beings..
> because we havent been exposed to it.. we dont have the immunity to past exposures of it...
> 
> thats why the elderly and people with pre-existing medical problems seem to do poorly...
> they dont have the reserves when they get the bad lung infection with it...
> 
> now only 20% are getting the bad lung infections... and most recover..
> but several healthy younger people including a 29, 31, 39, and 51 yo doctors in china with no medical problems have all died from it...
> so ...hopefully the spread of the virus can be slowed till we have a vaccine...
> estimates of 12-18 months before widespread availability ..
> 
> in the meantime...
> just bought a food dehydrator, more cleaning supplies... and more long term food storage to stock up.. before people here start to panic and buy out the groceries and wallmart...


I am well ahead on cleaning supplies, disinfectants, water, food, masks, antibiotics, etc. So I have that covered. This China bug is something to keep an eye on to be sure, but I believe nothing to panic over yet.

I have always considered biological, chemical, as well as a small nuke attack by our friendly neighborhood terrorists as likely, if not just a matter of time. So, I have taken those possibilities into account when getting my preps put together.


----------



## BamaDOC

Prepared One said:


> I am well ahead on cleaning supplies, disinfectants, water, food, masks, antibiotics, etc. So I have that covered. This China bug is something to keep an eye on to be sure, but I believe nothing to panic over yet.
> 
> I have always considered biological, chemical, as well as a small nuke attack by our friendly neighborhood terrorists as likely, if not just a matter of time. So, I have taken those possibilities into account when getting my preps put together.


Smart man...


----------



## 23897

Interesting article. 300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan 2 weeks before the first case.

https://www.unz.com/article/was-the...-china-by-america-for-geopolitical-advantage/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Another article here.

https://thewatchtowers.org/coronavi...snt-care-because-the-media-wont-publicize-it/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Remember I said watch Iran?


Iran - 61

Iran's health authorities reported on February 24 that the number of confirmed cases had risen to 61. 

The next day, state TV reported that four more people had died from the virus, raising the death total to 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Just as I typed that an earthquake hit Iran

https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Interesting article. 300 US military personnel arrived in Wuhan 2 weeks before the first case.
> 
> https://www.unz.com/article/was-the...-china-by-america-for-geopolitical-advantage/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ok you do not really give that one second of thought do you


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Ok you do not really give that one second of thought do you


Well not normally unless the timings and positioning are backed up by Chinese state news .....

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/15/c_138473332.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Ok. 300 athletes arrived for some games. That’s one hell of a far leap from the USA starting bio warfare against the Chinese. That whole idea makes no sense and is just plain horseshit.


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Well not normally unless the timings and positioning are backed up by Chinese state news .....
> 
> U.S. delegation arrives in Wuhan for Military World Games - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Stuff like this is what makes getting facts so hard. You have to know it is BS and 100% agenda driven. So phony it does not even get to a smell test.


----------



## 23897

Chiefster23 said:


> Ok. 300 athletes arrived for some games. That's one hell of a far leap from the USA starting bio warfare against the Chinese. That whole idea makes no sense and is just plain horseshit.


Timings and coincidence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Stuff like this is what makes getting facts so hard. You have to know it is BS and 100% agenda driven. So phony it does not even get to a smell test.


It probably is just coincidence.

But 300 military personnel DID turn up at ground zero two weeks before a novel disease (with a two week symptomless incubation period that is transmissible in that time).

I'm not suggesting they caused it, indeed they may have been targeted.

It's just very coincidental.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Do the math! At any given time the USA has military or state department personnel in virtually every country in the world. Therfore it isn’t coincidence. We’re everywhere all the time. You want to blame us for the earthquake in Turkey/Iran too?


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> It probably is just coincidence.
> 
> But 300 military personnel DID turn up at ground zero two weeks before a novel disease (with a two week symptomless incubation period that is transmissible in that time).
> 
> I'm not suggesting they caused it, indeed they may have been targeted.
> 
> It's just very coincidental.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Saw it on the internet news must be true. 20 years from now it will be taught as fact in liberal UW systems.


----------



## 23897

Chiefster23 said:


> Do the math! At any given time the USA has military or state department personnel in virtually every country in the world. Therfore it isn't coincidence. We're everywhere all the time. You want to blame us for the earthquake in Turkey/Iran too?


No. Unless you believe in Thor's hammer.

China is a big place. 
It only has one level 4 biohazard lab. Wuhan. 
I wouldn't plan a military sports event so close to such a top secret lab. That's like suggesting the next international military sports event is at Area 51.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Saw it on the internet news must be true. 20 years from now it will be taught as fact in liberal UW systems.


Did you follow the link to the Chinese state news?? It's reported there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

I get it. You are European and believe all the conspiracy bullshit against America. Fine. I’m done.


----------



## hawgrider

How bout them Tigers!


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Did you follow the link to the Chinese state news?? It's reported there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so China allows a news report, putting this on the US. that right there should give you a clue.


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Ok so China allows a news report, putting this on the US. that right there should give you a clue.


Ok.

So here it is from a us government site.

https://uk.usembassy.gov/peace-through-sports-at-the-2019-military-world-games/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Ok.
> 
> So here it is from a us government site.
> 
> https://uk.usembassy.gov/peace-through-sports-at-the-2019-military-world-games/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK your are another The US started WW1 WW2 hooked the world on Cocaine ect fine.


----------



## Steve40th

I think this virus is definitely man made, and is going to be used for terrorism/war. They have the cure, and it will be sold to the highest bidder, or make a country surrender.
Man is evil, purely evil.. History shows that.


----------



## Mish

It's time to watch Italy. What happens with the numbers? Do they explode? Do borders shut down?

Iran's neighbors are doing travel.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> OK your are another The US started WW1 WW2 hooked the world on Cocaine ect fine.


Actually, no I am not. Not at all. 
WW 1&2 had little US involvement until near the end. 
Cocaine? Look at the Brits with opium. 
But would I rule out a retaliatory biohazard release after an economic and information attack by China? No, no I wouldn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

I am in Bahrain right now. Very strict working requirements. But, you can ride a boat here from Iran, Iraq etc... Or, drive.. Lots of Chinese here hanging out in the malls and restaurants.


----------



## Steve40th

John Hopkins is tracking it real well. 2 Cases where I am at right now. Yeah
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Mad Trapper

USA seems too have a cluster near coffeyville/independence Kansas.

Anybody know where these cases originated from? Maybe an isolation area for infected citizens returning from abroad?


----------



## NKAWTG

*White House ask Congress for $2.5 billion to combat coronavirus*


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> It's time to watch Italy. What happens with the numbers? Do they explode? Do borders shut down?
> 
> Iran's neighbors are doing travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Europe could be in for a mess. Shut down borders? I would like to see how that is done in Europe.


----------



## Chiefster23

Last nite on Tucker Carlson his guest medical doctor did a segment from Dulles airport in front of ‘Air China’ showing Chinese passengers boarding a flight home. They apparently arrived here via connecting flights to avoid Trump’s restrictions against direct flights from certain areas of China. NOBODY IS CHECKING! Tucker claims that there are only 3 labs in america equipped to test for the virus and to date less than 400 people have been tested nationwide. So in spite of all this intense scrutiny it seems the government is doing very little to actually protect us. Lots of talk. Lots of politics. Very little action. Sound familiar?

The same doctor claims that the virus is already here out among our general population. Now if you don’t believe Tucker’s reporting you can dismiss all this as baloney. Me, I find Tucker to be pretty reliable so at my house we just went to ‘virus defcon 3’.


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Europe could be in for a mess. Shut down borders? I would like to see how that is done in Europe.


The U.K. uses a big tunnel under the channel. We are actively look for a giant cork for our end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

fangfarrier said:


> The U.K. uses a big tunnel under the channel. We are actively look for a giant cork for our end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could spring a leak. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> It could spring a leak. :vs_shocked:


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


>


"Take a load off fanny"


----------



## 23897

This a post from Reddit.com:

Proving why COVID-19 is the worst pandemic since the Spanish Flu.

Over the past few days, I have spent a lot of time researching and compiling the best information we have on COVID-19 all in one post. Here, I am going to definitively prove to the many doubters from last time why COVID-19 is the worst novel virus we have seen in a century. This is a long post, and I won't be providing a tl;dr because you need to know all the facts. Additionally, I have taken out all of the speculation I had from last post, and am just going to stick to the facts.

Alright, let's get into it.

First, I will **debunk** the most common argument that COVID-19 is essentially just the flu. It is FAR worse than the flu or any other recent novel outbreak, and here's why:

1. Coronavirus is roughly [20x deadlier than the flu](https://www.ccn.com/coronavirus-is-20x-deadlier-than-the-flu-shocking-new-data-reveals/) according to current numbers with a roughly 2% mortality rate. I will say, I think it's lower due to the overall lack of data, but isolated cases like the diamond princess are showing us it is pretty close. If hospitals get overrun, this number gets much much higher due to the lack of care for critically ill patients.
2. R-naught is how many people will get infected on average by one person. Coronavirus is extremely contagious with an r-naught of 4-6.7 according to this [Los Alamos preprint](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.07.20021154v1) (a very highly regarded research center). For reference, seasonal flu is about [1.3](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25186370). This means that unchecked, the coronavirus is about 3x more contagious than the seasonal flu. There have been [superspreaders](https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-superspreader-south-korea-church.html) that have done immense damage all by themselves. Here is a worrying [comparison graph](

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232016362178072581), not being forthcoming with the facts. Is this getting old yet? The confirmed statistics are nowhere near the real statistics.

**Look at what they do, not what they say.**

China's carbon emissions have massively [dropped](https://www.independent.co.uk/envir...e-gas-carbon-emissions-coal-a9351436.html?amp). The Hubei province hasn't been working, and people have been [welded](



) inside their homes. Do you want to know how these people feel? Listen to the [sounds](



) coming from Wuhan residential buildings at night. Admittedly, most of these people are probably just frustrated/bored, and succumbing to [cabin fever](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabin_fever), but it is unsettling enough to include. The good news, however, according to the traffic on a popular Chinese social media app (Weibo), is that China's draconian quarantine measures [might actually be working](

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/f82lq9/signs_that_infection_is_slowing_in_wuhan/
). Additionally, China is slowly [going back to work.](https://www.ft.com/content/b7abf464-5791-11ea-a528-dd0f971febbc) The problem is, once China goes back to work the virus will inevitably experience a resurgence when people leave quarantine. Herein lies the problem; it's not going away, and the economy can't wait for it to pass. I look forward to a study showing if the virus can survive the heat, but there is no definitive evidence for this possibility at the moment.

I implore you to look not at what governments are saying, and instead what they are doing. There have [never been quarantines of this scale](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/01/china-quarantine-coronavirus/605455/) in the history of the world. Do you think China would spend all this money on hospitals, incinerators, containment, and damage mitigation over the flu? For anyone that really wants to get into the nitty-gritty on the effects on the global market, u/Fwoggie2 has been creating incredibly detailed daily updates over on r/supplychain. Seriously, he demonstrates the economic effects better than I could.

**Why is the WHO** [**the way that they are**](https://media.giphy.com/media/hyMFaxhuQkZTq/giphy.gif)**?**

* Coronavirus meets all the [criteria of a ](https://www.who.int/csr/disease/swineflu/phase/en/)[pandemic](https://www.who.int/csr/disease/swineflu/phase/en/), yet the WHO has not declared it as such. Turns out, the WHO [no longer uses](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...egory-but-virus-still-emergency-idUSKCN20I0N8) these criteria. There are many theories as to [why](https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf) they have not announced a pandemic, but due to the nature/attempted honesty of this post, I will not go into them. The fact is, COVID-19 is categorically a pandemic, and many experts agree ([one of many examples](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...tbreak-a-pandemic-in-all-but-name-says-expert)).

**Conclusion**

Anyone who still believes this is just a different flu and not the largest pandemic we've seen in a century is falling victim to [normalcy bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalcy_bias). It's very common and happens to everyone in different ways. The fact is, the numbers are far worse than anything we've seen in the past, governments are panicking, and financial effects are finally showing. The NYSE is still falling, even today. The novel coronavirus is way more deadly, and way more infectious than anything we have seen in a long time. And since there isn't a world war taking the attention away from it like with the Spanish flu, we need to be worried about economic fallout.

What can the individual do about this?

* Nothing, really. Don't go to mass gatherings if the virus is present in your area. Prep with food and sanitization, and masks. Wait for a vaccine or effective treatment. The classic stuff.
* Don't panic. Business-as-usual is the key to mitigating this thing and creating the best outcome for all. Don't pull stocks, they always bounce back eventually; those who held on in 2008 eventually saw their profits come back. Same situation here. Don't overbuy food and participate in causing shortages.
* The difference between now and pandemics of the past is the fact that the world is globalized. The economic fallout from this has far worse *potential* than we've ever seen or experienced in history. This is why the WHO is so vague and why the CDC "isn't testing". You can't confirm community level spread if you aren't testing for it.

Anyone who still believes this is just a different flu and not the largest pandemic we've seen in a century is falling victim to [normalcy bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalcy_bias). It's very common and happens to everyone in different ways. Some people's biases manifest in this way; refusing to recognize the [black swan event](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_swan_theory) that is right in front of them because the market has been doing great for years, and the number of infections appears to have fallen off. This isn't the end of the world, but the world will experience direct impacts, and in fact, already is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

We need a class action lawsuit against China for making and distributing this virus.


----------



## Michael_Js

KUSA said:


> We need a class action lawsuit against China for making and distributing this virus.


The US of A made and patented the virus...not China...not even sure it was China who distributed it after all I've been readin' 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Michael_Js said:


> The US of A made and patented the virus...not China...not even sure it was China who distributed it after all I've been readin'
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Well the Chi-Coms are known for blatant patent infringement, and making cheap knock-offs, that they export worldwide.

Are you implying the Commies got bit in the ass, this time? :vs_laugh::vs_shocked: :devil:


----------



## Smitty901

And Trump is at fault. You had to know this is were it was going. I am still waiting for someone to explain how the US sent 300 US military troops into China to release this virus.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Smitty901 said:


> And Trump is at fault. You had to know this is were it was going. I am still waiting for someone to explain how the US sent 300 US military troops into China to release this virus.


D-Rats/socialists/Pelousey/Schiff-head/_et al_ are already on that bandwagon, beating the drums.


----------



## Robie

The dems were pissed last week because Trump cut off entry to some countries.

Now, he's not doing enough.

Screw these dem bastards.


----------



## Mish

I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.

And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.

Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol

BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Michael_Js said:


> The US of A made and patented the virus...not China...not even sure it was China who distributed it after all I've been readin'
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I'd like to see evidence of this.


----------



## Chiefster23

Mish said:


> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.
> 
> And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.
> 
> Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol
> 
> BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The CDC and various government agencies have existing protocols on how to deal with this exact situation. They are now and have been implementing these protocols since this virus came to light. All this is on automatic and has very little to do with what the president says. Trump asked congress for money. Congress has to supply the money. So instead of the democrats whining and bitching, all they gave to do is appropriate whatever amount they deem necessary. So far, all Trump has done is institute travel restrictions and ask for money. Congress and the democrats ain't done squat except bitch. So please explain to me how this is Trump's fault and exactly what Trump has actually done to make this situation worse?


----------



## Chiefster23

Michael_Js said:


> The US of A made and patented the virus...not China...not even sure it was China who distributed it after all I've been readin'
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Oh I can believe the virus originated in the USA. I think it more likely the Chinese stole it and then the dumb asses screwed up and it escaped from their biowarfare lab. It's no secret the chicoms have infiltrated every business, school, and company that could provide them any benefit. Is it so far fetched to believe they could steal lab samples that could be weaponized? Did you Read the article about a Canadian lab that found 4 chinese spies stealing their bio samples?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.
> 
> And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.
> 
> Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol
> 
> BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So I take you get your news from CNN, ABC, NBC, CBS, Huffing Post,NYT.......... Fan of Greta Thunberg too?

Trump shut off lots of travel to infected areas, the D-rats complained...... Now the same liberal vermin are complaining he's not doing enough!

Which one is it Mish? Can't have it BOTH ways!

Concerning Mike Pence, I'd trust him over ANY vermin of the D-Rats.


----------



## Mish

Chiefster23 said:


> The CDC and various government agencies have existing protocols on how to deal with this exact situation. They are now and have been implementing these protocols since this virus came to light. All this is on automatic and has very little to do with what the president says. Trump asked congress for money. Congress has to supply the money. So instead of the democrats whining and bitching, all they gave to do is appropriate whatever amount they deem necessary. So far, all Trump has done is institute travel restrictions and ask for money. Congress and the democrats ain't done squat except bitch. So please explain to me how this is Trump's fault and exactly what Trump has actually done to make this situation worse?


Don't you need high level people to oversee those protocols? I would think that we would have the best in place, but we don't.
Money? Guess what... If the budget wouldn't have been cut, we wouldn't need to go through the house. Now there is an ugly debate on where to take the money from. Wasted time.

My dad is in his 80's. This virus is something he can't get. It means a lot to me to get this shit right. I don't believe we are at our best, right now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Perhaps Mish has Trump derangement syndrome. It seems to be airborne and can even be transmitted over wireless communications.


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.
> 
> And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.
> 
> Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol
> 
> BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Meanwhile back in Iran.

Iranian Vice President Contracts Coronavirus: State Media

https://www.theepochtimes.com/iranian-vice-president-contracts-coronavirus-state-media_3253182.html


----------



## BamaDOC

Michael_Js said:


> The US of A made and patented the virus...not China...not even sure it was China who distributed it after all I've been readin'
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I don't want to add to any controversy over politics nationally or internationally...
I'm just going to give my opinion of whether or not the virus was manufactured or natural, based on the data I've seen.

First the official explanation is that the virus is a zoonotic species... a naturally occuring virus that has jumped from one animal into humans.
the Data based on the INDEPENDENT genomic sequencing by the chinese , australia, and the us is consistent with this theory. they have looked at similar viruses and there is a similarity which they can even detect the likely animal it came from (bats)

Second - after the disease was identified.. the chinese rapidly sequenced the genome, and published it. making it accessible to everyone. This is not the behavior of a guilty party who engineered the virus

third - Corona virus sucks as a weapon. there are other agents which are deadly. ebola, lassa, marburg, dengue, smallpox, anthrax. second, the reason why we havent used live bio agents.. is they have a habbit of growing out of control, and can come back and infect your own people. they are difficult to control....

Now I know there will be a portion of folks who will still suspect or think that this is manufactured... after all there is a bioweapon / biolab facility there in wuhan.
The Chinese have a tonne of spies in american industry and academia.
But I think they are spending more time, money, and resources on an economic war.
it makes more sense for them to steal our IP, intellectual property, which we spend money time and resources to innovate ( having a creative, diverse population leads to more creativity and innovation)
and then finding cheaper way to knock off and steal our ideas...and crowd us out by undercutting us...
they can do alot more damage to us getting us completely hooked on them for manufacturing...
like a drug dealer - stringing out all the junkies...


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> Don't you need high level people to oversee those protocols? I would think that we would have the best in place, but we don't.
> Money? Guess what... If the budget wouldn't have been cut, we wouldn't need to go through the house. Now there is an ugly debate on where to take the money from. Wasted time.
> 
> My dad is in his 80's. This virus is something he can't get. It means a lot to me to get this shit right. I don't believe we are at our best, right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What should Trump, Bolton or anyone else should have done differently?

China wouldn't let anyone in to help. Wut...enter forcefully?

*YOUR PEOPLE* got all pissed off just recently that Trump denied entrance into the U.S from certain countries,...now they are having a change of heart?

Tell us EXACTLY what President Mish would have done and would do?


----------



## Robie

> Don't you need high level people to oversee those protocols? I would think that we would have the best in place, but we don't.


Obama hired lawyer and political operative Ron Klane to be his Ebola czar.

At least Pence hired an actual research scientist to be the head guy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Mish said:


> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.
> 
> And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.
> 
> Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol
> 
> BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't believe Trump is lying to make himself look better. I don't believe we know enough about this virus to make any conclusions other than to follow standard advice of have a stash prepared and practice good hygiene. I also believe no matter who is in charge, if this thing was the next great pandemic the government wouldn't tell us until the last possible second because the panic that would ensue quiet possibly would take more lives than the event itself. I've been following Canadian Prepper on youtube and right now he estimates that around 5% of the population is starting to stock up on supplies which is already causing shortages for respirators, masks, and long term storable food. In addition the supply chain has been compromised since the west sold its soul to China and China is on lockdown. Could you imagine the panic and shortages that would happen if it was 50% or 100% of the population trying to stock up.


----------



## Robie

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't believe Trump is lying to make himself look better. I don't believe we know enough about this virus to make any conclusions other than to follow standard advice of have a stash prepared and practice good hygiene. I also believe no matter who is in charge, if this thing was the next great pandemic the government wouldn't tell us until the last possible second because the panic that would ensue quiet possibly would take more lives than the event itself. I've been following Canadian Prepper on youtube and right now he estimates that around 5% of the population is starting to stock up on supplies which is already causing shortages for respirators, masks, and long term storable food. In addition the supply chain has been compromised since the west sold its soul to China and China is on lockdown. Could you imagine the panic and shortages that would happen if it was 50% or 100% of the population trying to stock up.


Brick wall.

Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman..


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> What should Trump, Bolton or anyone else should have done differently?
> 
> China a wouldn't let anyone in to help. Wut...enter forcefully?
> 
> *YOUR PEOPLE* got all pissed off just recently that Trump denied entrance into the U.S from certain countries,...now they are having a change of heart?
> 
> Tell us EXACTLY what President Mish would have done and would do?


I like this game... You can call me President Mish from now on. Lol actually, I prefer Princess Mish. I ashtrays wanted to be a princess. 

The first thing I would have done was... not fire people in places I don't know shit about about! Oh and then not replace them! How do you think that is a sound system? You can't defend that. I mean, Rob would because he is so far up...anyway. 
Bizman trump thinks about money and himself. The virus is bad for biz.

Notice no one argued that he's lying about the virus. He's lying, you know he is.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> I like this game... You can call me President Mish from now on. Lol actually, I prefer Princess Mish. I ashtrays wanted to be a princess.
> 
> The first thing I would have done was... not fire people in places I don't know shit about about! Oh and then not replace them! How do you think that is a sound system? You can't defend that. I mean, Rob would because he is so far up...anyway.
> Bizman trump thinks about money and himself. The virus is bad for biz.
> 
> Notice no one argued that he's lying about the virus. It's negate you know he is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Facts? What facts? We don't need no stinkin' facts.

Rear Adm. Timothy Ziemer *quit *after Bolton was appointed. Although cuts to the NSC were proposed, no cuts have been approved by Congress.

Trump has not "defunded" the agency, and Secretary of Health and Human Services Alex Azar has said that the new proposed budget would, in fact, prioritize the fight against coronavirus.


----------



## Robie

> The first thing I would have done was... not fire people in places I don't know shit about about! Oh and then not replace them! How do you think that is a sound system? You can't defend that.


What do you think Rear Adm. Timothy Ziemer would have done? Told Xi Jinping in a real stern voice that "we're coming into China to have a look around whether you like it or not"?


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> What do you think Rear Adm. Timothy Ziemer would have done? Told Xi Jinping in a real stern voice that "we're coming into China to have a look around whether you like it or not"?


Quick read of you like...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> I like this game... You can call me President Mish from now on. Lol actually, I prefer Princess Mish. I ashtrays wanted to be a princess.
> 
> The first thing I would have done was... not fire people in places I don't know shit about about! Oh and then not replace them! How do you think that is a sound system? You can't defend that. I mean, Rob would because he is so far up...anyway.
> Bizman trump thinks about money and himself. The virus is bad for biz.
> 
> Notice no one argued that he's lying about the virus. He's lying, you know he is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll just use Greta's Mom and Nancy's Daughter.


----------



## Mish

Robie said:


> Brick wall.
> 
> Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman...Badorangeman..


This is why you are really not worth debating with. I will gladly have it out with someone that can be a rational person, but you can't. You have blinders on. You'll fight to the death even b though trump is v wrong.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll just use Greta's Mom and Nancy's Daughter.


That's the response you have? Bring up some people that aren't even a part of this discussion? I mean if we are gonna go there... I am suprised that Ivanka or Jared haven't been named part of the team. I mean they are highly qualified for all kinds of gov jobs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

A little something from Obama.

Notice what I highlighted. I wonder what would be the story if the ground zero of the disease *would not have allowed anyone in to help fight the disease?*



> "Here's the bottom line. Patients can beat this disease. And we can beat this disease. But we have to stay vigilant. We have to work together at every level - federal, state and local. And we have to keep leading the global response, *because the best way to stop this disease, the best way to keep Americans safe, is to stop it at its source - in West Africa."
> *
> - President Obama, October 25, 2014


----------



## Robie

Mish said:


> This is why you are really not worth debating with. I will gladly have it out with someone that can be a rational person, but you can't. You have blinders on. You'll fight to the death even b though trump is v wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You want to have a sincere debate and you start off with this?



> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it.


Get me a beer.....:devil:


----------



## Chiefster23

Mish, you still haven’t told me exactly what lies Trump is telling about the virus. And firing Bolton and the Admiral....... notice their duties were reassigned to others. They were not simply ignored. And Bolton! If Bolton had his way, we would be engaged in WW3 right now. The guy is freakin nuts. He wants to invade everybody!


----------



## 23897

Can I just point out I called this over a month ago?

Read the first figures 

17 dead 600 infected

4 weeks later we have 10% of the population of the planet in quarantine. 

Thousands dead

Tens (if not hundreds) of thousands infected. 

No cure

No vaccine. 

4 weeks people. 4 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> That's the response you have? Bring up some people that aren't even a part of this discussion? I mean if we are gonna go there... I am suprised that Ivanka or Jared haven't been named part of the team. I mean they are highly qualified for all kinds of gov jobs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can't handle the truth, Daughter of Nancy.

I taught 20 years worth, of: chemistry, and biochemistry at two universities and at elite liberal arts college.

What are your qualifications on microbiology, biochemistry, chemistry, molecular biology? Ever take a college course in ONE of those? I taught them!


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> I'm pissed because we have a president that lies constantly to make himself look better. He is lying about this virus... You know he is not going to be honest about it. He put Pence incharge and he has to report to trump before info. is released. That's bullshat. I want to scientist and doctors taking me what is going on, not political hacks.
> 
> And this is on Trump to some degree... He has Bolton for the team that would be dealing with it. Instead we are hiring people now to help. That's 4 weeks too late.
> 
> Let's hear it... Tell me I'm wrong and trump is dealing with this perfectly. Lol
> 
> BTW, Hawaii needs to stop allowing flights from infected areas. Mainland people are going to start coming home sick from there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Can you explain to me how Trump lied about this . And what has he done wrong with it. Mish admit you are 100% in the DNC think tank. Ever stop to think the democrats want to see this spread.


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Can I just point out I called this over a month ago?
> 
> Read the first figures
> 
> 17 dead 600 infected
> 
> 4 weeks later we have 10% of the population of the planet in quarantine.
> 
> Thousands dead
> 
> Tens (if not hundreds) of thousands infected.
> 
> No cure
> 
> No vaccine.
> 
> 4 weeks people. 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You really have no understanding of numbers. The US is doing very well compared to others. It is possible China spread this to damage the markets. It would not bother China one bit if even a million dies in China.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chiefster23 said:


> Mish, you still haven't told me exactly what lies Trump is telling about the virus. And firing Bolton and the Admiral....... notice their duties were reassigned to others. They were not simply ignored. And Bolton! If Bolton had his way, we would be engaged in WW3 right now. The guy is freakin nuts. He wants to invade everybody!


 @Chiefster23 It's hard to communicate with TDS sufferers. I've tried. Facts and the truth just sets them off........


----------



## Robie

Smitty901 said:


> Can you explain to me how Trump lied about this . And what has he done wrong with it. Mish admit you are 100% in the DNC think tank. Ever stop to think the democrats want to see this spread.


If it helps do damage to President Donald Trump.....*YES*, by all means.

Any means to an end....the democrat motto.

Rahm Emanuel...

Never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## Mish

Mad Trapper said:


> You can't handle the truth, Daughter of Nancy.
> 
> I taught 20 years worth, of: chemistry, and biochemistry at two universities and at elite liberal arts college.
> 
> What are your qualifications on microbiology, biochemistry, chemistry, molecular biology? Ever take a college course in ONE of those? I taught them!


That doesn't mean shit to me when you are blinded by party lines. If you were being scientific in this discussion you wouldn't have a bias. Do you think things have been handled perfectly? What would you have done differently, professor?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKAWTG

*US Central Command suspends Leave & Liberty for US Service Members.*

US Central Command suspends leave & liberty for US service members and DoD civilian employees within the CENTCOM AOR to prevent transmission of COVID-19.


----------



## NKAWTG

*US Navy Quarantining all ships in Pacific who visited Westpac Nations.*

US Navy Quarantining all ships in Pacific who visited Westpac Nations. to remain at sea for at least 14 days to monitor for symptoms of COVID-19. Developing..


----------



## Robie

And the AP is not known to be "Trump friendly"

Read it and weep....where's my beer? :devil:
*



AP Confirms: Democrats Are Lying to the Public About Coronavirus

Click to expand...

*


> An Associated Press fact check confirms what Breitbart News reported earlier this week: that Democrat presidential candidates are falsely claiming that President Donald Trump cut funding and personnel needed to fight coronavirus.
> 
> On Tuesday, Breitbart News fact-checked "mostly false" claims by former New York City Mayor Mike Bloomberg during the Democrat debate in South Carolina. Bloomberg claimed that Trump had "fired" a pandemic specialist at the White House, and "defunded" the Centers for Disease Control (CDC). The implication: Trump was to blame for the spread of coronavirus - even though there have been just over a dozen cases and no fatalities in the U.S.
> 
> The truth: the pandemic specialist had left voluntarily during a reorganization of the bloated National Security Council (NSC), and the CDC cuts - as the agency wound down its Ebola response - were only proposed, not enacted.
> 
> The AP confirmed Thursday, in an article titled "AP FACT CHECK: Democrats distort coronavirus readiness," that much of what Democrats are saying about Trump's response to the coronavirus challenge is simply not true:
> 
> Democratic presidential contenders are describing the federal infectious-disease bureaucracy as rudderless and ill-prepared for the coronavirus threat because of budget cuts and ham-handed leadership by President Donald Trump. That's a distorted picture. For starters, Trump hasn't succeeded in cutting the budget.
> 
> He's proposed cuts but Congress ignored him and increased financing instead. The National Institutes of Health and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention aren't suffering from budget cuts that never took effect.
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> Some public health experts say a bigger concern than White House budgets is the steady erosion of a CDC grant program for state and local public health emergency preparedness - the front lines in detecting and battling new disease. But that decline was set in motion by a congressional budget measure that predates Trump.
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> *"The CDC's response has been excellent, as it has been in the past," said John Auerbach, president of the nonpartisan Trust for America's Health, which works with government at all levels to improve the nation's response to high-risk health crises. Some Democrats have charged that Trump decimated the nation's public health leadership, but Auerbach said CDC's top scientific ranks have remained stable during the past three years.*
> 
> Read the full AP fact check here.
> 
> The changes in the Trump administration - the restructuring and the proposed CDC cuts - were overdue, as the Ebola crisis had faded. It was bad luck that a new public health crisis emerged at that precise moment.
> 
> *But it was also fortunate that President Trump departed from protocol in one important way, widely criticized at the time: by shutting down travel from China, something the AP says is not typically done, he likely prevented a larger outbreak and bought the government precious time to prepare a response and educate the public.*


https://www.breitbart.com/health/20...ts-are-lying-to-the-public-about-coronavirus/


----------



## Mad Trapper

Smitty901 said:


> Can you explain to me how Trump lied about this . And what has he done wrong with it. Mish admit you are 100% in the DNC think tank. Ever stop to think the democrats want to see this spread.


I hope it gets into the shit, rat, and criminal alien infested sanctuary cities. The spread will all due to liberal polices.

Ever seen Mz Pelousey, on the streets of SF, with a HUMAN pooper scooper?

https://www.redstate.com/kiradavis/2018/02/20/san-francisco-poop-paradise/

" "We see poop, we see pee, we see needles, and we see trash," said teacher Adelita Orellana. "Sometimes they ask what is it, and that's a conversation that's a little difficult to have with a 2-year old, but we just let them know that those things are full of germs, that they are dangerous, and they should never be touched."

In light of the dangerous conditions, part of Orellana's responsibilities now include teaching young children how to avoid the contamination...."


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> That doesn't mean shit to me when you are blinded by party lines. If you were being scientific in this discussion you wouldn't have a bias. Do you think things have been handled perfectly? What would you have done differently, professor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Does the shit on the streets of D-Rat cities mean a shit to you, Mother of Greta? How is that for public health and disease transmission? Ask your Mom, Nancy, it's her congressional district.

And the pleading "rat city" mayor" from Baltimore. She fleeced taxpayers, and NOW she's "sorry", right before she gets to go, to the crowbar hotel. BTW, the last Baltimore mayor just got out of the crowbar hotel, and had the gall to run for mayor, again!

I'd have made a clean sweep of "the swamp" Jan 2017.

There are still D-Rat hacks infesting the federal government, and military at all levels.

The CDC is a political entity in itself. Connected to "the swamp". There is recent dirt on the D-Rat vermin there.

So Daughter of Nancy, I'll be "scientific", how does feces and needles on the sidewalks of San Francisco, enhance "public health?" What will happen when corona virus gets there? What has your Mom done?

I'm waiting.........zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Robie

Speaking of Trump....I guess he should have had a handle on the very uncooperative California also?

Let's blame Nancy for this one.



> California Coronavirus Patient Went to Hospital Last Week But was NOT TESTED By CDC Despite Requests from Local Health Officials


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...despite-requests-from-local-health-officials/


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> You really have no understanding of numbers. The US is doing very well compared to others. It is possible China spread this to damage the markets. It would not bother China one bit if even a million dies in China.


Please elaborate on your thinking as to why I have no idea about numbers. 
Truly, try and string together a coherent thought and explain yourself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> Please elaborate on your thinking as to why I have no idea about numbers.
> Truly, try and string together a coherent thought and explain yourself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Because you repeat nonsense.


----------



## Mish

Mad Trapper said:


> Does the shit on the streets of D-Rat cities mean a shit to you, Mother of Greta? How is that for public health and disease transmission? Ask your Mom, Nancy, it's her congressional district.
> 
> And the pleading "rat city" mayor" from Baltimore. She fleeced taxpayers, and NOW she's "sorry", right before she gets to go, to the crowbar hotel. BTW, the last Baltimore mayor just got out of the crowbar hotel, and had the gall to run for mayor, again!
> 
> I'd have made a clean sweep of "the swamp" Jan 2017.
> 
> There are still D-Rat hacks infesting the federal government, and military at all levels.
> 
> The CDC is a political entity in itself. Connected to "the swamp". There is recent dirt on the D-Rat vermin there.
> 
> So Daughter of Nancy, I'll be "scientific", how does feces and needles on the sidewalks of San Francisco, enhance "public health?" What will happen when corona virus gets there? What has your Mom done?
> 
> I'm waiting.........zzzzzzzzzz


I have to say, I expected more out of an esteemed professor. Name calling seems below your intelligence level. I'm sure that you have the skills to debate without it. Ahhh, maybe you are insecure and need to put people down to rise yourself up. Either way... Are we still taking about the virus or did it change to the homeless issue in California? Focus! One fight at a time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> I have to say, I expected more out of an esteemed professor. Name calling seems below your intelligence level. I'm sure that you have the skills to debate without it. Ahhh, maybe you are insecure and need to put people down to rise yourself up. Either way... Are we still taking about the virus or did it change to the homeless issue in California? Focus! One fight at a time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Blame the messenger, change the subject and deflect, Daughter of Nancy. How Alinsky of YOU!!!

The homeless/public health debacle, in major USA cities, is a cornerstone of liberal policies AND represents a PUBLIC HEATH THREAT!!! If a communicable disease gets a foothold in such a filthy, vermin infested place, disease transmission will be not be readily controlled. Or are YOU OK with that?

So, Greta's Mom, do such sordid conditions promote disease transmission? Why don't liberals give a damm?

The POTUS has called the mayors of these liberal bastions of filth, out on this. The liberal media then ridicules the POTUS, instead of the liberals whom are at fault.

Anyway, I'm still waiting to hear of your esteemed qualifications and credentials, in the fields of science, that make You such an authority to question anyone's intelligence. I mean , did you even take biology, chemistry, and physics, in High School? Maybe some math past algebra?


----------



## Robie

^^^^Good Point^^^^^^


----------



## Mish

Mad Trapper said:


> Blame the messenger, change the subject and deflect, Daughter of Nancy. How Alinsky of YOU!!!
> 
> The homeless/public health debacle, in major USA cities, is a cornerstone of liberal policies AND represents a PUBLIC HEATH THREAT!!! If a communicable disease gets a foothold in such a filthy, vermin infested place, disease transmission will be not be readily controlled. Or are YOU OK with that?
> 
> So, Greta's Mom, do such sordid conditions promote disease transmission? Why don't liberals give a damm?
> 
> The POTUS has called the mayors of these liberal bastions of filth, out on this. The liberal media then ridicules the POTUS, instead of the liberals whom are at fault.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still waiting to hear of your esteemed qualifications and credentials, in the fields of science, that make You such an authority to question anyone's intelligence. I mean , did you even take biology, chemistry, and physics, in High School? Maybe some math past algebra?


Ok, homeless people are a problem and they will get sick. How do we change that? Give tax breaks to the top 1%? Did they create jobs for those people or help with addiction or mental illness? I'm not for giving away money... I'm for bettering society. If we have less homeless and less addicted on the street the better everyone is.

Now let's talk about the people that do work and can't afford Healthcare... They are going to transmit it too. They won't seek Healthcare till its too late. Can you imagine the bill if they are put in the hospital?

Look , I said all that without calling you a single name. I dare you to try the same.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

According to the dems, the planet is going to flood and be uninhabitable in 7 years so....why worry about some stinkin' virus?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Mish said:


> Ok, homeless people are a problem and they will get sick. How do we change that? Give tax breaks to the top 1%? Did they create jobs for those people or help with addiction or mental illness? I'm not for giving away money... I'm for bettering society. If we have less homeless and less addicted on the street the better everyone is.
> 
> Now let's talk about the people that do work and can't afford Healthcare... They are going to transmit it too. They won't seek Healthcare till its too late. Can you imagine the bill if they are put in the hospital?
> 
> Look , I said all that without calling you a single name. I dare you to try the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Changing/weaseling about the points again "princess"? YOUR preferred name "royal" one! I've never been asked to be called a Professor, when teaching I was on a first name basis with all of my students. You have wanted to become an upper class.

You never did answer to your background, that might make any of your points at all valid, concerning viruses, science, and the current "epidemic". Any education, at all? Tell us we want to know...even it is just something like Women's Studies. Remember you can always go back to school and learn more....

But now you have at least acknowledged, the liberal failures in social engineering, since LBJs "great society" has only increased poverty and hopelessness among the poor. SF is a literal shithole.

Concerning healthcare. If you are ignorant of diseases, and modes of transmission that is a worst case than being without healthcare. I have lived without healthcare. Only luck and good living got me through that. I dropped out of college several times due to lack of money. Pumped gas, worked in a lumber mill.......

Why do people deserve free healthcare? In the Bill of Rights? Nope. But, The Right to Bare Arms is. Should CITIZENS deserve emergency medical treatment, yes.

How about those, CRIMINAL ALIENS, those that might be bringing in corona virus to the sanctuary city enclaves that liberals love. Did they come into our country , screened for illnesses, like my Grandparents who went through Ellis Island? NOPE!!! Yet the liberals have enabled them to infest America. Drug resistant TB in grade schools, 3rd world diseases we had eradicated years ago are now prevalent. They have stressed the healthcare for AMERICANS to the breaking point. Go to an ER and see how long it takes to get a few stitches for a cut, while criminal aliens bring in a whole brood, to an ER, to get treated , for free.......

So tell us.......


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> Because you repeat nonsense.


By quoting you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek

Robie said:


> According to the dems, the planet is going to flood and be uninhabitable in 7 years so....why worry about some stinkin' virus?


Wait a minute, I thought we had twelve years, now I have to change up my plans again.....


----------



## Steve40th

Robie said:


> According to the dems, the planet is going to flood and be uninhabitable in 7 years so....why worry about some stinkin' virus?


Banks didnt get the memo as they are still writing 15 and 30 year mortgages.


----------



## Smitty901

fangfarrier said:


> By quoting you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You don't live in the US you have no idea what your are talking about.


----------



## Prepared One

So, how many millions has this china bug killed?


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> So, how many millions has this china bug killed?


According to Joe Binden, 150 million have died.. oh... sorry, that was by guns in the US. My bad.


----------



## Steve40th

Piratesailor said:


> According to Joe Binden, 150 million have died.. oh... sorry, that was by guns in the US. My bad.


I think he was talking about their Eugenics programs called ABORTION>


----------



## 23897

Smitty901 said:


> You don't live in the US you have no idea what your are talking about.


Here. Let me fix that for you:

You don't live in the US. You have no idea about what you're talking.

Sorry. I am back to quoting nonsense again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Prepared One said:


> So, how many millions has this china bug killed?


Spanish Flu. 1918

Outbreak March 1918. 100 became ill. 
April 1918. Outbreak reported. 18 serious cases reported. 
September 1918. 14 000 cases reported. 757 deaths. 
October 1918 195 000 deaths reported. 
April 1919 27% of the population infected. Estimated death toll 50-100 million people. Fatality rate 2.7%

How many millions has "this China bug" killed?

Answer: 0 millions. Yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Mish said:


> Ok, homeless people are a problem and they will get sick. How do we change that? Give tax breaks to the top 1%? Did they create jobs for those people or help with addiction or mental illness? I'm not for giving away money... I'm for bettering society. If we have less homeless and less addicted on the street the better everyone is.
> 
> Now let's talk about the people that do work and can't afford Healthcare... They are going to transmit it too. They won't seek Healthcare till its too late. Can you imagine the bill if they are put in the hospital?
> 
> Look , I said all that without calling you a single name. I dare you to try the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, the homeless will be a health problem. As a matter of fact, they already are. The illegals who pour across the border are also a health issue. What is being done about that? Democrat-controlled cities and states create sanctuary cities for the illegals and allow the homeless to sleep in the streets and defecate on the sidewalks.

Protecting the borders is a federal issue but the Dems won't do anything but hinder the attempt to do so. Homelessness is a state problem that isn't being handled by the likes of Newsome. So is mental illness. Drug addiction? Let's start with the family and work up from there, but no farther than the state level.

Yes, there are those without insurance but let's face it, they are no better or worse than me or anyone else. A two-year trade school will give them the skills to get a good job that provides insurance and other benefits. Bad choices in life made by people aren't the responsibilities of people paying federal taxes. Read the constitution and understand the 18 enumerated powers of Congress. Read the Bill of Rights and see that all other rights and responsibilities fall onto the shoulders and the states and the individuals.

Now, to the COVID-19 solution. Pharmaceutical companies will strive for a vaccine. They are doing so, right now. One will be developed, tested and then sold to the public. That's how it works. The private sector and not the government solves problems. Until then, conduct yourself as you would when the crud and the flu make their rounds through your community.


----------



## Piratesailor

Steve40th said:


> I think he was talking about their Eugenics programs called ABORTION>


Actually babbling uncle joe was indeed talking about guns. His press office came back and said he meant 150 thousand.. not millions.


----------



## Chiefster23

The attention to our southern border has died down. But remember a while back when CBP officials warned that people from african and middle eastern countries were mingled in with all the central america crowd? Just wait till the virus starts raging on the african continent. When those infected individuals sneak across the border and into the sanctuary cities the fat will most definitely be in the fire. California’s publicity craving governor will be begging Trump for help. Used needles and poop on the streets will be the least of his worries.


----------



## Prepared One

fangfarrier said:


> Spanish Flu. 1918
> 
> Outbreak March 1918. 100 became ill.
> April 1918. Outbreak reported. 18 serious cases reported.
> September 1918. 14 000 cases reported. 757 deaths.
> October 1918 195 000 deaths reported.
> April 1919 27% of the population infected. Estimated death toll 50-100 million people. Fatality rate 2.7%
> 
> How many millions has "this China bug" killed?
> 
> Answer: 0 millions. Yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know. I looked at the Spanish flu numbers as well and noted the progression. This isn't 1918 however, and there aren't millions of soldiers returning from a war packed together like sardines on transport ships and troop trains. Our medical advancements are leaps and bounds above where we were in 1918 and our understanding of how the flu is transmitted is so much better these days. I will for now, wait and see what happens here in the states and Europe and then I will make my judgement.

I am as ready as I can be if this turns ugly and I agree it is worth keeping an eye on. However, not being a medical doctor, researcher, scientist, or all that smart to begin with, all I am seeing is the sheeple being spooked and panicked by an agenda driven media who are hyping this bug to the hilt without having all the facts.

Now, could this be a bug out of hell? Sure it could. Will there eventually be a super bug let loose on the world that will kill millions? Maybe, it's on my list. I am not trusting the reports out of China, that's like trusting the Demonrats. So, for now, I will wait and see what happens here in the states and Europe before I decide to run for the hills.


----------



## 23897

Prepared One said:


> I know. I looked at the Spanish flu numbers as well and noted the progression. This isn't 1918 however, and there aren't millions of soldiers returning from a war packed together like sardines on transport ships and troop trains. Our medical advancements are leaps and bounds above where we were in 1918 and our understanding of how the flu is transmitted is so much better these days. I will for now, wait and see what happens here in the states and Europe and then I will make my judgement. I am as ready as I can be if this turns ugly and I agree it is worth keeping an eye on. However, not being a medical doctor, researcher, scientist, or all that smart to begin with, all I am seeing is the sheeple being spooked and panicked by an agenda driven media who are hyping this bug to the hilt without having all the facts.
> 
> Now, could this be a bug out of hell? Sure it could. Will there eventually be a super bug let loose on the world that will kill millions? Maybe, it's on my list. I am not trusting the reports out of China, that's like trusting the Demonrats. So, for now, I will wait and see what happens here in the states and Europe before I decide to run for the hills.


You're right. We haven't got millions of soldiers returning from war, we've 10s of millions of globetrotting tourists taking hours not weeks to cross the globe.

Here's a website from John Hopkins University Hospital shoeing real-time spread.

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

fangfarrier said:


> You're right. We haven't got millions of soldiers returning from war, we've 10s of millions of globetrotting tourists taking hours not weeks to cross the globe.
> 
> Here's a website from John Hopkins University Hospital shoeing real-time spread.
> 
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Granted, much more mobile these days. Still, I will wait and see what happens here and in Europe. I wouldn't want to start killing and eating my neighbors prematurely. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> You're right. We haven't got millions of soldiers returning from war, we've 10s of millions of globetrotting tourists taking hours not weeks to cross the globe.
> 
> Here's a website from John Hopkins University Hospital *shoeing* real-time spread.
> 
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your speech to text thingy gave us 'shoeing' for 'showing'! 
You must have the sexiest Scottish accent! :vs-kiss:


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> Your speech to text thingy gave us 'shoeing' for 'showing'!
> You must have the sexiest Scottish accent! :vs-kiss:


Aye lassy, for you ah ken!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Your speech to text thingy gave us 'shoeing' for 'showing'!
> You must have the sexiest Scottish accent! :vs-kiss:


He was on the show several months ago. 
We need to have him back.


----------



## Smitty901

Just follow Switzerland's lead . No events with more than 1,000 people. That way the 1,001 person with the virus won't get in.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/switzerland-bans-all-events-over-1000-people-coronavirus-nine-c


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Aye lassy, for you ah ken!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_wave: :vs_love:



Denton said:


> He was on the show several months ago.
> We need to have him back.


Do you recall which podcast number it was? 
And yes - having him back would be grand!


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> :vs_wave: :vs_love:
> 
> Do you recall which podcast number it was?
> And yes - having him back would be grand!


There is no way I could remember.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> There is no way I could remember.


No worries!
If Doc recalls the approximate date, I can find it.


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> No worries!
> If Doc recalls the approximate date, I can find it.


It was episode 90 I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IprepUprep

News conference with Trump. (Keep in mind. I DO like 45) Reporter: what can Americans do to prepare? <---- Move along, nothing to see here... I am not satisfied with that vague answer that the civilians should "Just" go about your normal day. <------------- and THAT is why we prepare! They also commented that the civilians DO NOT need masks... ok... you can say that... and again. THAT is why I prepare. I'm not happy with this. Transparency my pa-too-tie. They lied about being "reinfected" with the same virus, they claim that you can not, I claim bull. I would venture to guess that our total amount of infected people are closer to 1000. Cozumel Mexico has 6500 infected. We need 300,000,000 --- THREE HUNDRED MILLION Masks. on Feb 27th, we had a mere 30 million... Now, we have 43 million, but, again. "Americans DO NOT NEED MASKS" <----------------- if we don't need a mask, why is 3M contracted to make 300 MILLION masks? haha... Again. I like 45... but none of this adds up in their briefing. So... again... THIS is why we prep. Keep on keeping on. Tell your family you love them, and smile at strangers - Give smiles to strangers, its free.


----------



## Mad Trapper

It seems the Iranians have a novel way to disinfect things and treat those infected.......

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/02/report-iranian-protesters-torch-towhid-bandar-abbas-clinic-where-coronavirus-patients-were-being-quarantined-video/

REPORT: Iranian Protesters Torch Towhid Bandar Abbas Clinic Where Coronavirus Patients were Being Quarantined (VIDEO)


----------



## Steve40th

Just got back from Bahrain. The amount of people wearing masks was interesting. Its just decoration, and they dont know it..
But, I am going to the store to prep for long delays in food etc and a little hurricane prep. 
Any suggestions on meds to have around, and whiskey..


----------



## Piratesailor

Whiskey.... just whisky.


----------



## Steve40th

Piratesailor said:


> Whiskey.... just whisky.


See what happens when I drink Rum, whisky cant even be spelled correctly, lol.

And, actually good information on Coronavirus.
https://zdoggmd.com/peter-hotez-coronavirus/


----------



## 23897

Piratesailor said:


> Whiskey.... just whisky.


Whiskey is from Ireland, Whisky is from Scotland.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Indeed.. Irish whiskey �� 

And Scottish whisky...

And Kentucky bourbon....

It’s in the spelling...

It was humor


----------



## 23897

First case reported in Scotland. 

Italy is giving a ratio of 2000:52 fatality rate. About 2.6%. That was the predicted rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

6 dead in USA. Most from the same nursing home.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> 6 dead in USA. Most from the same nursing home.


Yes, five of the six were nursing home residents. Since it's local news for us here in western Washington, we're getting very good coverage, but no one is speculating how the virus arrived at the nursing home.


----------



## paulag1955

Live blog of coronavirus from the local NPR station.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Live blog of coronavirus from the local NPR station.


I notice the blogs totals of 17 cases Statewide forgot about the 4 in Spokane's Sacred Heart facility (two still there, two were discharged to home for recovery two days ago).

I guess only those west of the Cascades count, lol. Works for me. The more we're off their radar out here the better.

https://www.kxly.com/two-coronavirus-patients-discharged-from-spokanes-sacred-heart/


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> I notice the blogs totals of 17 cases Statewide forgot about the 4 in Spokane's Sacred Heart facility (two still there, two were discharged to home for recovery two days ago).
> 
> I guess only those west of the Cascades count, lol. Works for me. The more we're off their radar out here the better.
> 
> https://www.kxly.com/two-coronavirus-patients-discharged-from-spokanes-sacred-heart/


It's NPR. What else would you expect? LOL


----------



## Smitty901

At least 5
Now they done it. Taking things to far . Canceling motorcycle races.

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/motogp-races-cancelled-qatar-thailand-coronavirus


----------



## RubberDuck

......










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The mainstream media's attempt to hurt Trump by collapsing the economy isn't working.
Stock market rallied a bit today.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> The mainstream media's attempt to hurt Trump by collapsing the economy isn't working.
> Stock market rallied a bit today.


I was glad to see that.

I was listening to radio out of China earlier, still on full lockdown, and their production centers haven't started back up yet; which, imo, will be the biggest factor in another month or two.

There was a US gov alert from (dont recall) warning 260 Pharmacy manufacturers here (of common Rx's) that _their_ chem-supplies from China were almost depleted.

A stop in the supply chain, global economic crash, will make covid19 look like a pimple on biden's butt.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> I was glad to see that.
> 
> I was listening to radio out of China earlier, still on full lockdown, and their production centers haven't started back up yet; which, imo, will be the biggest factor in another month or two.
> 
> There was a US gov alert from (dont recall) warning 260 Pharmacy manufacturers here (of common Rx's) that _their_ chem-supplies from China were almost depleted.
> 
> A stop in the supply chain, global economic crash, will make covid19 look like a pimple on biden's butt.


Well, a case could be made that the US asked for it by outsourcing all our manufacturing for the Almighty Dollar.
And, I'll bet the average American does not know their prescription medicines are made in China. I did not until yesterday.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, a case could be made that the US asked for it by outsourcing all our manufacturing for the Almighty Dollar.
> And, I'll bet the average American does not know their prescription medicines are made in China. I did not until yesterday.


If not made there, most of the precursors are made either there or in India,

some are from Israel mostly complex state of the art types.

These asshole manufacturers need to start doing 100% here and soon.

Corporate greed has sold us out and a long time ago.

I have pharmacy size bottles of drugs from my Dr. brother, in everyone of them the product was made in China.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> The mainstream media's attempt to hurt Trump by collapsing the economy isn't working.
> Stock market rallied a bit today.


Rallied a bit? I heard it was the largest daily gain of Trump's administration.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, a case could be made that the US asked for it by outsourcing all our manufacturing for the Almighty Dollar.
> And, I'll bet the average American does not know their prescription medicines are made in China. I did not until yesterday.


Or possibly in India.


----------



## 23897

Just remember this deadly pandemic still has a fatality rate lower than having dirt on the Clinton family. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

I have been waiting for some real information on North Korea. That is a country that will not have the means to deal with it. With China busy with their own problems it could get ugly. Also the Iran connection. No secret North Korea is a big supplier of weapons.
Iran and other middle eastern terrorist purchase a lot of weapons from them. Is NK the source of Iran's infection ?

"In secretive NK information on the spread of the virus and the amount of people infected has been held very tightly."

"A slight opening into the impact of the disease in the reclusive country may have been witnessed Sunday, when a picture taken by the official government news agency - the Korean Central News Agency - showed a high-ranking government official wearing a black face mask."

https://www.foxnews.com/world/coronavirus-situation-in-north-korea-remains-unclear-expert-says


----------



## Steve40th

We need facts. Remember, we are talking about COVID 19, not coronavirus in general.. The hype of the media is deterring facts from fear.
Most deaths have been un-vaccinated elderly people..ie no flu shots.
Key Updates for Week 8, ending February 22, 2020

CDC estimates that so far this season there have been at least 32 million flu illnesses, 310,000 hospitalizations and 18,000 deaths from flu.

20 influenza-associated pediatric deaths occurring during the 2019-2020 season were reported this week. The total for the season is 125.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> Rallied a bit? I heard it was the largest daily gain of Trump's administration.


It was the largest daily gain in the history of the market. Or so says NPR, so who knows. LOL


----------



## MountainGirl

Steve40th said:


> We need facts. ....


Facts get in the way of agendas.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

There is no vaccine, so most WARS (Wuhan Acute Respiratory Syndrome - bite me WHO) deaths in the US (and elsewhere) have been elderly people or those with underlying health problems. In the case of China, heavy smoking and their polluted air damaged lungs enough to be an underlying health factor. Those are the facts.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> It was the largest daily gain in the history of the market. Or so says NPR, so who knows. LOL


It must have been painful for whoever it was on NPR to admit that.


----------



## Maine-Marine

MountainGirl said:


> It was the largest daily gain in the history of the market. Or so says NPR, so who knows. LOL


it was the largest gain ever!!!! of course it had lost about 3000 and then came back 1200... so looking at one day yep wonderful gain.. but it was a gain only for those that got out and bought back in at the bottom.. people that stayed are still down


----------



## Denton

Maine-Marine said:


> it was the largest gain ever!!!! of course it had lost about 3000 and then came back 1200... so looking at one day yep wonderful gain.. but it was a gain only for those that got out and bought back in at the bottom.. people that stayed are still down


Depends on what you have. 
Work Wifey made money. Me? I'm down.


----------



## TG

3 day-old news article from a Canadian news source regarding Russia (The patrols in this report are really embarrassing but anyway... here it is)

"Russia has adopted some of the world's most controversial - many would say discriminatory - measures to combat the coronavirus, including policies specifically targeting the Chinese community."

More from the article: "The Chinese embassy in Moscow has expressed its displeasure with these measures, writing directly to the Kremlin, saying, "the special monitoring of Chinese nationals on Moscow's public transportation does not exist in any [other] country, even in the United States and in Western states."

Russia has also closed its borders to other nations with significant case numbers, notably Iran and South Korea, and urged its nationals to avoid visiting Italy."

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-hasn-t-had-any-new-coronavirus-cases-why-is-that-1.5479374


----------



## MountainGirl

TG said:


> 3 day-old news article from a Canadian news source regarding Russia
> 
> "Russia has adopted some of the world's most controversial - many would say discriminatory - measures to combat the coronavirus, including policies specifically targeting the Chinese community."
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-hasn-t-had-any-new-coronavirus-cases-why-is-that-1.5479374


Very interesting read. Thanks for sharing it.

_:cue Russian music, background for tea-leaf reading for here, sadly and undoubtedly:_


----------



## TG

I cringed when the Cossack pulled out his bottled holy water and said it will prevent him from contracting the virus and these patrols are idiotic but in general, I like the fact that Russia went ahead and closed the borders.. The patrol along the borders themselves is very strict, I hear a lot of good things on this subject.



MountainGirl said:


> Very interesting read. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> _:cue Russian music, background for tea-leaf reading for here, sadly and undoubtedly:_


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> I cringed when the Cossack pulled out his bottled holy water and said it will prevent him from contracting the virus and these patrols are idiotic but in general, I like the fact that Russia went ahead and closed the borders.. The patrol along the borders themselves is very strict, I hear a lot of good things on this subject.


You mean to say a country can close it's borders to protect it's citizenry from disease, crime, terrorists, and freeloaders? What a concept!


----------



## 23897

CDC website is no longer reporting numbers per state









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Why are they not disclosing the numbers?


----------



## TG

Yea, Russia is not ruled by the media or special interest groups lol



Prepared One said:


> You mean to say a country can close it's borders to protect it's citizenry from disease, crime, terrorists, and freeloaders? What a concept!


----------



## Prepared One

TG said:


> Yea, Russia is not ruled by the media or special interest groups lol


Putin is a lot of things, but he understands the concept of sovereignty.


----------



## TG

I can't stand him, to be honest but yes, totally agree with your statement.



Prepared One said:


> Putin is a lot of things, but he understands the concept of sovereignty.


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> CDC website is no longer reporting numbers per state
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems our gov lies to us, too.


----------



## Robie

MountainGirl said:


> Seems our gov lies to us, too.





> CDC blocked FDA official from premises
> 
> Sent to help the administration's coronavirus response, a test specialist was stopped at CDC's door and made to wait overnight.
> 
> In a sign of growing tension among the Trump administration's health agencies, officials are expressing frustration that a top scientist was initially rebuffed when attempting to visit the CDC in Atlanta last month to help coordinate the government's stalled coronavirus testing, two individuals with knowledge of the episode told POLITICO.
> 
> Timothy Stenzel, who is the director of the Food and Drug Administration's Office of In Vitro Diagnostics and Radiological Health, was made to wait overnight on the weekend of Feb. 22 - as senior health department officials negotiated his access in a series of calls - before Centers for Disease Control granted him permission to be on campus. Stenzel's visit had been expected, the individuals said.
> 
> CDC officials have acknowledged that the agency's lab tests were suffering flaws that prevented the health department from executing its plan to expand testing across the nation.
> 
> "Contamination is one possible explanation but there are others, and I can't comment on what is an ongoing investigation," Nancy Messonnier, director of the CDC's National Center for Immunization and Respiratory Diseases, told reporters on a Tuesday conference call.
> 
> HHS has begun an investigation into the possible contamination of coronavirus tests and is asking a team of non-CDC scientists to probe the lab-test defect.


On a side note...I read an article a few days ago that stated...the day after the Presidential election in 2016, CDC employees were crying in the hallways over the results.

Yeah, they want the right info to get out.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

As of this morning, 129 cases. I'm not a huge fan of the NYT, but they have a handy map that corresponds with what I'm seeing from other sources. The important thing IMO is that only a few of these cases are from unknown source. For example, the new NC case traveled to WA.


----------



## 23897

UK cases jump by 36 in one day taking total to 87, that’s a 71% increase (51 cases, increase of 36). 
We now have opened “drive-in” testing centres so people can self-isolate and not go to hospitals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

I saw a news story this morning that one guy got charged over $3400 for the test. Insurance covered $2000 and he got billed for the balance. Who can afford that? If that’s the price, people are going to avoid testing for sure. Has anyone else heard anything about the cost of the test?


----------



## sjmartinez

What you've just described was pointed out in a recent article (sry, can't rememeber where now - I' think I'm consuming too much info on coronavrus) where they compared italy (whoch has been hit hard by the virus) where people can get tested for free (beacuse of socialism thank you very much) and so they are actually getting tested, to the US where you have to dish out a lot of money (on top of my head I remember the price being in the $3000s range, so on par to what you've just quoted), meaning that not everyone can afford to get tested here, meaningg that it's going to be more difficult to contain, etc.


----------



## Robie

I'm of the opinion that...if a person was killed in a head-on collision with a Mack truck and an autopsy was performed and found he carried the Caronavirus.... the reports would be Caronavirus killed another.


----------



## SEOhioPrepper

My concern has ramped up from a 2 to a 4 maybe .. maybe a 5. The KungFu Flu has only three confirmed cases in Cuyahoga County near Cleveland in the north of Ohio, but the warnings from the TV, Doctors and the CDC are sounding alot more serious. Ominous might be a better word. I read often about the deaths at the nursing home in Washington. The death rate there is spreading. Is it because the close proximity of everyone in the close building that the virus is jumping from person to person because that can't distance themselves ??
This is exactly like the black plague .... in the cities where the black plaque was, the local powers ordered all folks to be shuttered in their houses and not allowed to leave. This action is what made the plague explode as people all stuck in their houses, everyone then could be bitten by the fleas and catch the plague. The plague then jumped to everyone in the house..... in every house ... in every borrough and county. Because people could not distance them selves from the sick. So ... is history repeating itself with the Life Care Center nursing home in Kirkland as a clear and prime example of how to spread the disease to others quickly and enmasse ??


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> I'm of the opinion that...if a person was killed in a head-on collision with a Mack truck and an autopsy was performed and found he carried the Caronavirus.... the reports would be Caronavirus killed another.


No, it was Trump's fault for not shutting down the fossil-fuel trucking industry.


----------



## Smitty901

"Flu has killed 20K Americans including 136 children so far this season, CDC says" and it was not the current virus.

"CDC said that so far this season, 34 million people have gotten the flu, and about 20,000 have died."
Your odds are still much higher with this flu than the current end of the world bug.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/cdc-flu-killed-20k-americans-children


----------



## SGG

Is this the new normal for trying to stop any new virus that might pop up from now on?
Might not be the healthiest thing for the human race in the long run.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> "Flu has killed 20K Americans including 136 children so far this season, CDC says" and it was not the current virus.
> 
> "CDC said that so far this season, 34 million people have gotten the flu, and about 20,000 have died."
> Your odds are still much higher with this flu than the current end of the world bug.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/health/cdc-flu-killed-20k-americans-children


Yes, but again, is the flu handled as this virus has been handled? No. 
Again, this is comparing apples to walnuts.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Yes, but again, is the flu handled as this virus has been handled? No.
> Again, this is comparing apples to walnuts.


Comparing deaths to non deaths. A lot is done to stop the or reduce risk from the flu . has been for years . Not much is done with the new one yet and it no were near as serious.

Keep it out of Cashiers ,NC. Planning a ride.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Comparing deaths to non deaths. A lot is done to stop the or reduce risk from the flu . has been for years . Not much is done with the new one yet and it no were near as serious.
> 
> Keep it out of Cashiers ,NC. Planning a ride.


As a matter of fact, not thing like this is done for the flu. It is accepted as a fact of life.
We are urged to get the flu shot and wash our hands, and that's about it.


----------



## 23897

Ladies and gentlemen , I present to you the smoking gun from 2015. 
Wuhan labs say they took a bat coronavirus and made it infectious to humans by inserting HIV genes.

The scientific community asks why and what happens if this escapes from the lab.

https://www.nature.com/news/engineered-bat-virus-stirs-debate-over-risky-research-1.18787

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Wow! And just a few days ago someone was suggesting that the source of this virus was the USA and that we had a team of our soldiers deliberately release it into the Chinese population while attending a military games event in Wuhan. Now we find out that the Chinese have been experimenting creating these types of viruses since 2015. Amazing!


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Wow! And just a few days ago someone was suggesting that the source of this virus was the USA and that we had a team of our soldiers deliberately release it into the Chinese population while attending a military games event in Wuhan. Now we find out that the Chinese have been experimenting creating these types of viruses since 2015. Amazing!


 China may well have released it to cause problems for the US. Chins now threatening to cut off meds to the US. We being played for fools in all of this. This was no accident .


----------



## Steve40th

Biological economic warfare... I am reading it as I see it.


----------



## Chiefster23

Chiefster23 said:


> Wow! And just a few days ago someone was suggesting that the source of this virus was the USA and that we had a team of our soldiers deliberately release it into the Chinese population while attending a military games event in Wuhan. Now we find out that the Chinese have been experimenting creating these types of viruses since 2015. Amazing!


I was being sarcastic. That post was put up here by one of our members.


----------



## Steve40th

This covid 19 has caught me off guard. I only have about a months worth of food, I can stretch it.. But, after being gone for 7 weeks and my heart surgery, just caught off guard. I think economically its going to get bad soon.


----------



## Smitty901

We are done for Folks Sanders has spoken. Yes the expert on all things also running for president has figured it out. "Bernie Sanders warns coronavirus deaths could exceed armed forces casualties in WWII"
Pack in no hope this is the end. 
Not buying it . I am buying some darn low priced stock.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> We are done for Folks Sanders has spoken. Yes the expert on all things also running for president has figured it out. "Bernie Sanders warns coronavirus deaths could exceed armed forces casualties in WWII"
> Pack in no hope this is the end.
> Not buying it . I am buying some darn low priced stock.


You might find better opportunities in the future.

Lookit, Top; I'm not accustomed to calling my elders dumbasses and especially those I consider heroes, but you need to take this seriously. You are in that age group and PF doesn't want you to be taken out by a microscopic enemy after surviving the Rag Wars.

Copy?


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> You might find better opportunities in the future.
> 
> Lookit, Top; I'm not accustomed to calling my elders dumbasses and especially those I consider heroes, but you need to take this seriously. You are in that age group and PF doesn't want you to be taken out by a microscopic enemy after surviving the Rag Wars.
> 
> Copy?


 I take a sickness serious but the phone hyper attached and the agenda behind needs to be called out. I will not be taken out by this virus.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> I take a sickness serious but the phone hyper attached and the agenda behind needs to be called out. I will not be taken out by this virus.


If anyone has the ability to face it down, my money is on the combat-harden, Christian soldier. 
Still, take it seriously. Governments are. This is a bioweapon. Nothing to take lightly. 
We are at war.


----------



## 23897

Sicily has deployed 30,000 troops on an "exercise".



http://imgur.com/Jpzsiad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaDOC

I read that some high level chinese minister accused the usa of creating this pandemic and infecting china...

I hope this spurs the US govt to start protecting us against our rivals .
they are not our friends (china, russia)

Trade policies should be tightened - china has govt support of their industries, dont obey patent laws, steal our intellectual properties, and violate tariff agreements, and they spy on us.

we should diversify our supply chains and mandate a large proportion of our essential supplies (meds, weaponry, food, tech, etc) come from the usa, provide some protections( tax relief, tariffs, grants) as china does , to ensure they can compete

aggressively punish them for violating our patents, stealing our technology, and retaliate for their cyberterrorism and spying.
hit em where it hurts.. the pocketbook... they own a lotta treasury debt and bonds... what if we fine them and void those bonds....
(honestly financially.... i have no idea if anything i'm saying makes sense or is possible... im not an economist , i don't know how these things work...
but my point is we are at war with them... if not with missles and guns... with keyboards and dollars and yen...rubles .. whatever... and we are falling behind...)


----------



## Steve40th

BamaDOC said:


> I read that some high level chinese minister accused the usa of creating this pandemic and infecting china...
> 
> I hope this spurs the US govt to start protecting us against our rivals .
> they are not our friends (china, russia)
> 
> Trade policies should be tightened - china has govt support of their industries, dont obey patent laws, steal our intellectual properties, and violate tariff agreements, and they spy on us.
> 
> we should diversify our supply chains and mandate a large proportion of our essential supplies (meds, weaponry, food, tech, etc) come from the usa, provide some protections( tax relief, tariffs, grants) as china does , to ensure they can compete
> 
> aggressively punish them for violating our patents, stealing our technology, and retaliate for their cyberterrorism and spying.
> hit em where it hurts.. the pocketbook... they own a lotta treasury debt and bonds... what if we fine them and void those bonds....
> (honestly financially.... i have no idea if anything i'm saying makes sense or is possible... im not an economist , i don't know how these things work...
> but my point is we are at war with them... if not with missles and guns... with keyboards and dollars and yen...rubles .. whatever... and we are falling behind...)


Most of the stuff they have is because we allowed them to get it. Clinton gave stuff to Chinese years ago. The banking systems dont care who you are, as long as you have money ( fake or real)...We did this to ourselves..


----------



## Chiefster23

BamaDOC said:


> I read that some high level chinese minister accused the usa of creating this pandemic and infecting china...
> 
> I hope this spurs the US govt to start protecting us against our rivals .
> they are not our friends (china, russia)
> 
> Trade policies should be tightened - china has govt support of their industries, dont obey patent laws, steal our intellectual properties, and violate tariff agreements, and they spy on us.
> 
> we should diversify our supply chains and mandate a large proportion of our essential supplies (meds, weaponry, food, tech, etc) come from the usa, provide some protections( tax relief, tariffs, grants) as china does , to ensure they can compete
> 
> aggressively punish them for violating our patents, stealing our technology, and retaliate for their cyberterrorism and spying.
> hit em where it hurts.. the pocketbook... they own a lotta treasury debt and bonds... what if we fine them and void those bonds....
> (honestly financially.... i have no idea if anything i'm saying makes sense or is possible... im not an economist , i don't know how these things work...
> but my point is we are at war with them... if not with missles and guns... with keyboards and dollars and yen...rubles .. whatever... and we are falling behind...)


The problem is half the politicians in Washington are on the chinese payroll.


----------



## Michael_Js

A poem my MIL sent today:

Lockdown

Yes there is fear.
Yes there is isolation.
Yes there is panic buying.
Yes there is sickness.
Yes there is even death.
But,
They say that in Wuhan after so many years of noise
You can hear the birds again.
They say that after just a few weeks of quiet
The sky is no longer thick with fumes
But blue and grey and clear.
They say that in the streets of Assisi
People are singing to each other
across the empty squares,
keeping their windows open
so that those who are alone
may hear the sounds of family around them.
They say that a hotel in the West of Ireland
Is offering free meals and delivery to the housebound.
Today a young woman I know
is busy spreading fliers with her number
through the neighbourhood
So that the elders may have someone to call on.
Today Churches, Synagogues, Mosques and Temples
are preparing to welcome
and shelter the homeless, the sick, the weary
All over the world people are slowing down and reflecting
All over the world people are looking at their neighbours in a new way
All over the world people are waking up to a new reality
To how big we really are.
To how little control we really have.
To what really matters.
To Love.
So we pray and we remember that
Yes there is fear.
But there does not have to be hate.
Yes there is isolation.
But there does not have to be loneliness.
Yes there is panic buying.
But there does not have to be meanness.
Yes there is sickness.
But there does not have to be disease of the soul
Yes there is even death.
But there can always be a rebirth of love.
Wake to the choices you make as to how to live now.
Today, breathe.
Listen, behind the factory noises of your panic
The birds are singing again
The sky is clearing,


----------



## 23897

Ever notice how some of the research you've read on this is unavailable once you start to learn about?

Here's why:

https://www.jenniferzengblog.com/home/internet-commentator-rules

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

fangfarrier said:


> Ever notice how some of the research you've read on this is unavailable once you start to learn about?
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> https://www.jenniferzengblog.com/home/internet-commentator-rules
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing that the truth often isn't.


----------



## 23897

A good simulation of disease spread, quarantine and social distancing

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaDOC

3/15 update

Italy and south Korea are about 2 weeks ahead of us on the outbreak .
two countries with similar sized populations, and levels of health care resources.

One country has a population which is very.. rule abiding.. they follow authority, it's culture stresses sacrifice of individual for the greater good.

the other is more carefree... rules are only viewed as suggestions (drive in Italy and you'll be terrified at how people ignore rules of the road)... they love life, and live for the moment...

one country has peaked, and has seen caseloads slowly shrink. their mortality is extremely low compared to other nations, and each new cluster or outbreak is quickly traced and 'contact isolated' stopping further spread.

the other....
Italy has squealched alot of the severity of the situattion at their hospitals, choosing instead to talk about the countries strong response, and fluff pieces about how great their doctors are.
In reality their hospitals were overwhelmed, they ran out of medical supplies, their staff were sickened, they received no guidance, or leadership with how to cope, how to ration their supplies, how to choose where to concentrate their medical resources.

the WHO is a useless political organization ... who's main focus the last 2 months was to kiss China's butt....

their doctors and nurses are talking about complete failure in the next two weeks if they dont receive help.
they are picking who receives care and who dies. as the resources can only save a small proportion of those infected.
they are choosing to only treat those who are younger and would possibly be saved, 
that's called triage...

older patients who essentially have no chance of survival are being made comfortable and will die.

now their government wants to prosecute those doctors and nurses , they say it's inexcusable ... as they are discriminating against the old.
they claim it should be first come first serve....
useless politicians...

right now.. people are scared.

we need to avoid this situation by isolating ... and minimizing contact with others.
work from home, minimize trips to public places... wash and sanitize.. avoid sick people
don't eat out.. (dont trust others to prepare your food) wait it out till the rapid spread slows down.

we need to learn from south korea's strong leadership, response, and pre-emptive measures.
we also need to learn from italy's carefree.. poor response...

alot of folks here are saying it's nothing.. its just like the flu ... its media hype...
for alot of you.. it will be nothing.. sniffles.. cough.. sore throat.. maybe a fever... but that doesnt mean you can't spread it to your parents... or your neighbor who it will be a big deal to...
they may die.. or they may be sick for months trying to rehab... or they may live with scarred lungs for the rest of their life.
please... we need everyone to do what they can to try to stop it's spread...
this is the great equalizer.. it doesnt care who you are.. rich or poor, old or young, black white red yellow brown, muslim, jew, catholic, protestant, hindu, druid, whatever.....
it is the enemy to us all....

I have been following this probably more than anyone not involved with the cdc...
I've been reading scientific articles.. news.. and history of previous outbreaks...

I have resigned the fact that I will be infected in the next two months, as I will be drafted to care for these patients.
I one of those docs that can manage a ventilator and work the ICU...
it makes me sad , that in a couple of weeks , I will have to choose not to treat a dying older woman with little to no chance of surviving.
I am afraid of being infected.. but I'm fairly sure i'll survive.
I'm sad for my family who will worry about me, and I will likely not see for weeks to months.
I'm sad that so much of this could have been preventable... but was not due to bad decisions, selfish decision, and stupid decisions.

please do what you can to minimize spread to your family and friends...
if they ask you what you think .... tell them please take this seriously... please tell them if they care about their family and friends.. to prioritize this now... 
taking big steps now will prevent complete and utter disaster later...

dont rely on trump, the cdc, who, china, korea, red cross, the government, schools, your boss, your family or friends...
take care of business yourself... and try to keep your own backyard clean and clear...
I think the more people who do this... hopefully will sway others who see our example...

after all .. the herd mentality has wiped out all the toilet paper from store shelves all over the usa...
maybe they'll follow those who do the right thing too....

everyone be strong..
be safe..
kiss your loved ones...
and enjoy this beautiful morning..
every day is a gift... every day i wake up above ground... I thank the lord..
let's recognize who the enemy is... 
it's stupidity.. selfishness.. and fear...


----------



## BamaDOC

fangfarrier said:


> A good simulation of disease spread, quarantine and social distancing
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/corona-simulator/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great article @fangfarrier

hope you guys are doing ok in Scotland..
visited there half a dozen times in medical school...
had a buddy in med school who took me to all over...
loved the country... great people.. beautiful landscapes...


----------



## 23897

BamaDOC said:


> great article @fangfarrier
> 
> hope you guys are doing ok in Scotland..
> visited there half a dozen times in medical school...
> had a buddy in med school who took me to all over...
> loved the country... great people.. beautiful landscapes...


On Monday I think we had 6 cases. Yesterday we had 60 and our first death. Our population is spread out with only three cities accounting for half our population. We have good, free, heath-care. Scotland produces more food than it consumes. We have ample supplies of fresh water. 
Our weaknesses are an ageing an infirm population (we have the lowest survival rate in the U.K.) and a socialist government that will take opportunities to enact new laws and measures for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Hey @Sasquatch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

FYI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Tonight in the UK


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

@fangfarrier - I guess the jarred weiners were too spendy. 
Thanks for keeping us updated, most appreciated.


----------



## 23897

They’re not desperate enough to eat hot dogs yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

U.K. figures just released

We have 26.38% increase in cases in 24hrs. We are no longer counting in hundreds of cases but thousands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

https://www.futurehealth.live/blog/2020/2/17/all-the-coronavirus-maps-are-wrong


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> https://www.futurehealth.live/blog/2020/2/17/all-the-coronavirus-maps-are-wrong


As I said before. Doesn't work and doesn't take into account the changes in policy. 
He's not methodologically correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Today’s U.K. figures
Positive -1950 (up470)
Dead - 71 (up from 50)

This is spiralling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> Today's U.K. figures
> Positive -1950 (up470)
> Dead - 71 (up from 50)
> 
> This is spiralling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, its nothing compared to the Flu. Why the media senstationalism, hype, fear mongoring. 
You have a 98% chance of surviving. 
This is just a big lie about his virus. And, UW found strains of it from last flu season, in swabs of people getting swabbed for illnesses in hospitals.


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> But, its nothing compared to the Flu. Why the media senstationalism, hype, fear mongoring.
> You have a 98% chance of surviving.
> This is just a big lie about his virus. And, UW found strains of it from last flu season, in swabs of people getting swabbed for illnesses in hospitals.


Steve

98% - I'll give you 1000 skittles (or M&Ms). Twenty will kill you. Would you eat them?
Now compare to flu. I'll give you 1000 skittles (or M&Ms). 1 will kill you. Would you eat them?
This is a novel disease (we've never seen it before)
We have no immunity yet. 
We have no vaccine yet. 
UW found strains of coronavirus; they did not find strains of Con-ID 19. That's why it's novel. 
Yes there is fear mongering. 
But do
Not underestimate this disease. 
It's R0 is very high. It's 20x more deadly than flu. 
If it had been around as long as 'flu I reckon you'd be a lot more respectful of this virus. 
Whatever you think, wash your hands.

This is not 'flu. This is a lot more deadly.

I do not need your approval or agreement. Darwin will prevail.

This is a deadly disease. Maybe not to you but it is to the elderly as to the economy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

I know its not the flu. I didnt know UW found different strains of COVID.
Regardless, my perspective is it being blown out of proportion.
I just had a 99% LDA block happen the 4th of March. I have a stent in there now. I was lucky, I listened to my body.
But, we have had ebola, ecoli, measles, ziki virus?, H1N1 and many other much more serious fall upon our nation in the past 20 years. 
The MEDIA never went this crazy..
We have things that kill us at a higher mortality rate daily. Why no crazy hype kill the economy mentality? Why.
Why do a run on TP?
This is driven by bad people with bad intentions. 
Sure, watch the virus, and treat it etc.. But come on..


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> I know its not the flu. I didnt know UW found different strains of COVID.
> Regardless, my perspective is it being blown out of proportion.
> I just had a 99% LDA block happen the 4th of March. I have a stent in there now. I was lucky, I listened to my body.
> But, we have had ebola, ecoli, measles, ziki virus?, H1N1 and many other much more serious fall upon our nation in the past 20 years.
> The MEDIA never went this crazy..
> We have things that kill us at a higher mortality rate daily. Why no crazy hype kill the economy mentality? Why.
> Why do a run on TP?
> This is driven by bad people with bad intentions.
> Sure, watch the virus, and treat it etc.. But come on..


Steve.

I do medical research for a living. 
I study disease. 
This is the worst disease mankind has seen in a century. This eclipses H1N1. This eclipses SARS. This eclipses HIV. 
You do your life. I wish you well. 
This is a 3% killer. Spread by aerosol. Attacks only humans. 
Worse than killing humans this is killing economies. 
It's R0 is high (6.7)
It's fatality is high (3.2%)
It's incubation period is long. 
It's the perfect disease. 
Be afraid. 
Be very afraid.

98% of the population will survive. 
What %age of those will opt have long term damage to lungs?
What %age of those affected will have natural immunity?
How frequently will it mutate. We already have two strains.

This is what Preppers have been preparing for.

The economy fallout will kill many more than the disease.

God bless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

No offense, but your data doesnt exactly go with other medical professionals are saying. We are inundated with data, hype, and sometimes flat out lies. So, its very hard to believe the hype anymore.
HIV wasnt even hyped this much. Everything is shutting down. Stop the spread of the illness. Makes sense.
But, show me one other disease prior to Trumps admin where we freaked out to this level..
I hope you are not right and this is the deadliest disease in a long time. But, who is dying? Who is letting certain people die due to age and medical plans? So much misinformation and tragedy played up by the media.
Now, if you have cold hard facts, actual unbiased data to share, than by all means.. 
And tell me this is worse than these viruses.
Ebola,Marburg, Hantavirus, Lassa Virus, Rabies, small pox, Dengue, and Influenze.


----------



## 23897

Both Swine Flu and HIV (Aids) were declared pandemics (1986 & 2009)

Look them up 

The panic was the same

H1n1 killed hundreds of thousands. Of people. 


The hype is because this a going to be worse. 
(Fair play- HIV (untreated) is more contagious and more deadly but it wasn’t airborne)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> No offense, but your data doesnt exactly go with other medical professionals are saying. We are inundated with data, hype, and sometimes flat out lies. So, its very hard to believe the hype anymore.
> HIV wasnt even hyped this much. Everything is shutting down. Stop the spread of the illness. Makes sense.
> But, show me one other disease prior to Trumps admin where we freaked out to this level..
> I hope you are not right and this is the deadliest disease in a long time. But, who is dying? Who is letting certain people die due to age and medical plans? So much misinformation and tragedy played up by the media.
> Now, if you have cold hard facts, actual unbiased data to share, than by all means..
> And tell me this is worse than these viruses.
> Ebola,Marburg, Hantavirus, Lassa Virus, Rabies, small pox, Dengue, and Influenze.


Who is dying?
Well 50% more yesterday in the UK than had culminatively died upto the day before. (50 to 71)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> Both Swine Flu and HIV (Aids) were declared pandemics (1986 & 2009)
> 
> Look them up
> 
> The panic was the same
> 
> H1n1 killed hundreds of thousands. Of people.
> 
> The hype is because this a going to be worse.
> (Fair play- HIV (untreated) is more contagious and more deadly but it wasn't airborne)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We didnt shut down countrys...


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> We didnt shut down countrys...


HIV peaked at 3.3million in 1997. So far 37.9 million people have caught it in 45 years.

We are nearing 198,000 infections and 7995 deaths in under three months. And this disease is increasing exponentially.

At the current rate 4.5 billion people will have had the disease in 18 months with 13.5 million dead.

It's airborne. We can't see it. We can't treat it or cure it. (We now can cure HIV and we most definitely can prevent it).

The only hope we have is isolating ourselves.

I hope the extrapolation is wrong. I hope the figures are wrong. But the big thing is WE DON'T KNOW.

To give an example - my employer had been going 525 years. The last time we closed for any time was the Black Death (bubonic plague). This is the second time we are closing in 525 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> HIV peaked at 3.3million in 1997. So far 37.9 million people have caught it in 45 years.
> 
> We are nearing 198,000 infections and 7995 deaths in under three months. And this disease is increasing exponentially.
> 
> At the current rate 4.5 billion people will have had the disease in 18 months with 13.5 million dead.
> 
> It's airborne. We can't see it. We can't treat it or cure it. (We now can cure HIV and we most definitely can prevent it).
> 
> The only hope we have is isolating ourselves.
> 
> I hope the extrapolation is wrong. I hope the figures are wrong. But the big thing is WE DON'T KNOW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stop. How many people have died from Flu this year, and how many were with the FLu. How many heart attacks. How many abortions. How many cancer patients die. Mortality rate in Wuhan is 5.8%, China 3.8 REST OF THE WORLD, .7% China and its many issues with air quality, smokers, diets and who knows what else is not being told tells us China is the only one really having an issue with it.
So, its relatively low outside of China, and probably Iran.. Italy , only Italy can figure out what the heck is happening there.
Yes, take it seriously. But if we treated every disease like this one and fearmonger and poorly execute statements about it, we would be really in trouble.


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> Just stop. How many people have died from Flu this year, and how many were with the FLu. How many heart attacks. How many abortions. How many cancer patients die. Mortality rate in Wuhan is 5.8%, China 3.8 REST OF THE WORLD, .7% China and its many issues with air quality, smokers, diets and who knows what else is not being told tells us China is the only one really having an issue with it.
> So, its relatively low outside of China, and probably Iran.. Italy , only Italy can figure out what the heck is happening there.
> Yes, take it seriously. But if we treated every disease like this one and fearmonger and poorly execute statements about it, we would be really in trouble.


In the U.K. the rate is 3.6% fatality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Fangfarrier, I welcome you to join XXXXX nd speak to why your feel that this is the appropriate messaging to be delivering to an already scared public.
If I am wrong in my view, great, I can take constructive criticism. But, I do feel you are not telling people what they need to hear, and what your true background credentials are on this particular subject.
Disregard. Stay here.. Admin wont want you over there.


----------



## 23897

And for U.K. last year:
2182 admitted to hospital 
195 died of flu
In the whole of 2019

I’m two months Coronavirus has hospitalised 1950 and killed 71. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watcher

They now have cases in washoe county Nevada where my stepson lives and in Cowlitz county Washington where my younger brother lives...


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> In the U.K. the rate is 3.6% fatality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once again, no facts. Your own neighboring island says different about many things you stated.
https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...led-SARS-COVID19-how-dangerous-is-coronavirus


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> Once again, no facts. Your own neighboring island says different about many things you stated.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...led-SARS-COVID19-how-dangerous-is-coronavirus


....based on figures 23 Jan 2020....

Say no more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> Once again, no facts. Your own neighboring island says different about many things you stated.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/scie...led-SARS-COVID19-how-dangerous-is-coronavirus


Facts

1950 positive tests for the coronavirus as of 9am 17 March 2020

71 confirmed deaths from the coronavirus as of 9am 17 March 2020

Math:

71/1950 x 100%= 3.6%

Figures from:

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/f94c3c90da5b4e9f9a0b19484dd4bb14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> ....based on figures 23 Jan 2020....
> 
> Say no more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is, these articles continue to be floated as fact, over and over..
Too bad for UK, but, maybe they need to rethink their healthcare system, or preventive medicine.
I would rather people be told you have a 96% chance of survival, and a 100% survival if under 60...


----------



## 23897

Steve40th said:


> Problem is, these articles continue to be floated as fact, over and over..
> Too bad for UK, but, maybe they need to rethink their healthcare system, or preventive medicine.
> I would rather people be told you have a 96% chance of survival, and a 100% survival if under 60...


Based on 23 Jan 2020 you had a 100% survival rate in U.K., Italy and Iran.

The facts change with more data.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Here's an infographic to put pandemics in rank order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Of interest?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

If Hillary was POTUS, MSM "This is nothing more than the Flu, there is nothing to fear"

MSM under Trump "This is the Black Plague, you all are going to Die!!!!!!!" 

This is the problem. We are being over-hyped for something that at best needs cool calm collective people to plan for. Yes, take every disease seriously.. But dont cause War of the Worlds again because you hate the POTUS.


----------



## Robie

Since I've been around, the FREE PRESS has always put death at the top of their priorities when it comes to what stories to run.

Whether it's a fire, an explosion, a multi-car pile-up, a hurricane, a tornado, a flood or an earthquake....some pesky " bubble-headed-bleached-blonde" is always there with the microphone shoved in a grieving face, asking about the recently dearly departed. It's SOP and has been for years.

But...not for this virus. Nope. We are not interviewing anyone who's grandmother died of it and they told of her last words spoken. How they weren't allowed in the room but spoke on the phone, looking through the glass on the door. We haven't heard any of the heart-wrenching stories that media makes their money on.

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## 23897

Maybe not in the US

https://www.itv.com/news/2020-03-18...-craig-ruston-truly-heartbroken-at-his-death/

https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/15/paramedic-47-second-youngest-coronavirus-victim-italy-12402228/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ims-would-violate-hipaa-dangerous/4964498002/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

For those that are interested in the U.K. (as a way of gauging US status)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eTKeK9vRxgw0KhvKxPCaDrfaHnxQP-n9TsLzsEymviY/

Today's headline:

New Cases: 676 (407 yesterday)
Total Cases: 2626
Daily Increase: 34.6%
New Test Amounts: 5779
Daily Positivity Rate: 11.6% (6.42% yesterday)
Overall Positivity Rate: 4.67%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Fang. I appreciate your updates. Please keep up posting this information! Thank you.


----------



## 23897

Chiefster23 said:


> Fang. I appreciate your updates. Please keep up posting this information! Thank you.


Thank you. It's nice to be appreciated

The U.K. is lost. All schools and universities close on Friday.

We're a week away from full lockdown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Also we were up to 71 dead yesterday. U.K. government have declined to give today’s figure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

I just heard it announced that we are closing our Canadian border (except to trade). I think I heard it mentioned that EU members were closing borders, also. What do you know?


----------



## 23897

Chiefster23 said:


> I just heard it announced that we are closing our Canadian border (except to trade). I think I heard it mentioned that EU members were closing borders, also. What do you know?


EU leaders agree to shut down travel into the bloc for 30 days in a bid to stem coronavirus pandemic - as queues of up to 40 miles form at borders WITHIN the continent amid stringent new controls

Most foreigners will be banned from entering EU for the next 30 days
EU Commission president Ursula von der Leyen says move had 'a lot of support'
Travel ban has 'very, very limited exceptions,' says Angela Merkel 
The UK will be invited to join the measure, along with the Republic of Ireland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

OK. So it’s EU borders and not borders between individual countries in the EU. Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## 23897

Here we go. Adverts for socialism

Danish government to guarantee 75% of wage for those affected by coronavirus 
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...k-coronavirus-uk-government-workers-employees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

fangfarrier said:


> Here we go. Adverts for socialism
> 
> Danish government to guarantee 75% of wage for those affected by coronavirus
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...k-coronavirus-uk-government-workers-employees
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isnt 75% of wage like a short term, long term disability when someone gets ill while on the job?


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

[deleted]


----------



## 23897

U.K. coronavirus fatalities reach triple figures. 102. An increase of 46% in 24 hours. 
Cure rate 65. 

We are now no longer testing non- hospital admissions. 

Schools to close from Friday until (possibly) September. 


New Cases: 676 (407 yesterday)
Total Cases: 2626
Daily Increase: 34.6%
New Test Amounts: 5779
Daily Positivity Rate: 11.6% (6.42% yesterday)
Overall Positivity Rate: 4.67%
Fatality numbers:104 (3.96%)
Cure rate 65 (2.48%)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

Compare that to Russia. 

Russia says it’s conducted well over 100,000 tests with only 147 positive results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Alabama is closing most of its ABC stores. 
If this doesn’t spark riots, nothing will.


----------



## 23897

Denton said:


> Alabama is closing most of its ABC stores.
> If this doesn't spark riots, nothing will.


What's Alabama's infection rate and fatality rate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

PA liquor stores were closed Monday.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> PA liquor stores were closed Monday.


 Take people drugs and they get pissed. Don't mess with the booze or Pot . I sure crack dealer are still on the street.


----------



## Denton

fangfarrier said:


> What's Alabama's infection rate and fatality rate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the confirmed cases is 39 or so and no deaths.


----------



## 23897

@Denton look at the U.K. tables I posted earlier and compare your spread rate to the U.K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

fangfarrier said:


> What's Alabama's infection rate and fatality rate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can anyone determine the infection rate when so few are being tested? As of yesterday, we had 1,012 confirmed cases in Washington state, out of 13,117 people tested. 52 deaths. Half-ish of the deaths are related to the outbreak at the Life Care Center in Kirkland, WA, so elderly/infirm.


----------



## 23897

paulag1955 said:


> How can anyone determine the infection rate when so few are being tested? As of yesterday, we had 1,012 confirmed cases in Washington state, out of 13,117 people tested. 52 deaths. Half-ish of the deaths are related to the outbreak at the Life Care Center in Kirkland, WA, so elderly/infirm.


It's a form of sampling

If you take a sample group you can (with some caveats) extrapolate that to the population at large.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

The term pandemic was rewritten by WHO after swine flu break out, because it only killed 18000 world wide, and didnt meet criteria of a pandemic of before. Kinda like Mass murders. It requires 4 or more deaths in a single shooting, but excludes gang related. Why?
narratives and agendas.. This COVID 19 is already tapering off in China, with 3000 deaths, all old people. Hmmm. Non productive people by Chinas standards.? I am not saying people dying at a low rate is good, we just need to not hype every dang ailment up to get ratings, money etc.
Bloated hype is the medias narrative to get ratings. And the world is falling for this hype again..
https://nypost.com/2010/06/05/false-prophets-of-swine-flu-pandemic/


----------



## Denton

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-...-testing-negative-for-COVID-19/7711584456914/

Note the damage to the lungs.


----------



## watcher

Looks like the 1st bullet cv-19 softened us up a bit...Now think what would happen if we also suffered a CME/EMP about now...


----------



## Denton

watcher said:


> Looks like the 1st bullet cv-19 softened us up a bit...Now think what would happen if we also suffered a CME/EMP about now...


Great. Another thing to worry about.


----------



## paulag1955

Here's another link to Denton's article, in case you don't want to turn off your ad blocker.

A young, healthy person who died after only 7 days. Like that's not terrifying.


----------



## 23897

And another source or two

https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2020/03/119_286401.html

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200318000614

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

What is your blood type ? Seems it may make a difference in how you are effected by the virus.

https://heavy.com/news/2020/03/coronavirus-blood-type-type-a-type-o/


----------



## 23897

Study: 17.9% Of People With COVID-19 Coronavirus Had No Symptoms

https://www.eurosurveillance.org/content/10.2807/1560-7917.ES.2020.25.10.2000180

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Hopefully this medicine, Chloroquine, will fix this. It was known back in 2009 too apparently.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view


----------



## Smitty901

Just talked with my son that is in the Ukraine . something like 43 cases of the virus known. They are carrying out he mission there. Looking at August to return home.


----------



## 23897

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

I have been retired along time, the Army use to have a pretty good stock pile Malaria drug Chloroquine. Many that served took their fair share of it.


----------



## KUSA

Interesting


----------



## RubberDuck

KUSA said:


> Interesting


The book on the right is the one you have pictured 
The book on the left was written by Sylvia Brown. In 2008
So 2 different books bit still interesting


----------



## Denton

New drinking game. 

Take a shot of your preferred hooch every time you hear the word “incredible “ at the daily White House KungFlu press briefing.

You’ll be sloshed before it’s over.


----------



## Annie

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


China's not to be trusted with their reporting, much less with anything else for that matter.


----------



## KUSA

I wouldn’t doubt if China has lost 20,000 or more from this.


----------



## MountainGirl

At least.
And, I doubt anyone believes their numbers.


----------



## Steve40th

China will never admit failure. Their numbers will be low..


----------



## BamaDOC

Annie said:


> China's not to be trusted with their reporting, much less with anything else for that matter.


actually, I think chinas numbers arent too far off.
Initially, they were not testing the sick.. and labelling deaths as pneumonia...
once their testing capability caught up... they were testing and documenting their deaths better.

the difference between the later deaths with CHina, vs Italy vs Korea, vs singapore..
is the speed of the response.. and the completeness, and the cooperation of the populace...

the key to containing a pandemic is early lockdown and population cooperation. (asian countries singapore, s korea, hong kong, as well as germany) countries/areas which don't do well with cooperation... (aka Italy, new york, Cali, and soon alabama (drove by stores.... people are getting their nails done... (wtf... how f ' ing stupid are people)

next.. there will still be transmission within families.. households.... so quick and accurate diagnosis is essential, so contact isolation and a public health infrastructure which can rapidly track down and isolate potential contacts is key.
the asian countries have experience with h1n1, sars, swine flue... and a robust infrastructure... as they have dealt with previous epidemics.. singapore and s korea in particular had very very rapid response... with new high tech phone aps.. and national organization of the response...

next ... a robust health care system with the ability to take care of many pts with respiratory issues... unfortunately... many countries such as Italy have a higher number of older patients... and a high number of smokers...
despite the urgent need for robust response the EU, and italian govt were slow to respond... doctors were begging the govt for help.. even complaining they were having to pick and choose who were most likely to benefit from care.. leaving the elderly to die...
in fact the govt threatened to prosecute doctors for age discrimination... rather than assist them obtain help and supplies... (govt should stay out of everything but the bare minimum... )

any ways.... the chinese team of experts who travelled to italy to assist the docs there... were complaining on chinese media, that the italians are disorganized.. they dont follow advice.. and they dont follow authority.. everyone kinda does whatever they want.. rather than a disciplined organized team... its individuals... this is why they are getting worse every day.. and the germans.. who started at the same time .. are having a fraction of the growth....

I fear that here in alabama... we are going to be italy soon... not s korea...
look at NY... those folks... they are italy... they are complaining 'don't tell me what to do.. you can't tell me what to do...' I'm gonna go and party ... go to the movies... ride the subway..... now look at them... they are screaming for help.. and pointing the blame at everyone else...

I think if every state doesnt lock down soon, and declare martial law... we'll be italy...
2 days ago we only had 2 pts in the hospital with covid...
now i think we have 6-8... and it's growing rapidly.. the number of people coming in with it to the ER....
there was a party down the street from me 3 days ago... a friggin party... bbq in the back yard.. 20 cars parked on our street... wtf?


----------



## Annie

BamaDOC said:


> actually, I think chinas numbers arent too far off.
> Initially, they were not testing the sick.. and labelling deaths as pneumonia...
> once their testing capability caught up... they were testing and documenting their deaths better.
> 
> the difference between the later deaths with CHina, vs Italy vs Korea, vs singapore..
> is the speed of the response.. and the completeness, and the cooperation of the populace...
> 
> the key to containing a pandemic is early lockdown and population cooperation. (asian countries singapore, s korea, hong kong, as well as germany)


Singapore and S. Korea did a fantastic job containing this thing for sure. They got right on the ball with testing and isolation. Germany I didn't know about. Not sure there. We'll see.



> ....countries/areas which don't do well with cooperation... (aka Italy, new york, Cali, and soon alabama (drove by stores.... people are getting their nails done... (wtf... how f ' ing stupid are people)
> 
> next.. there will still be transmission within families.. households.... so quick and accurate diagnosis is essential, so contact isolation and a public health infrastructure which can rapidly track down and isolate potential contacts is key.
> the asian countries have experience with h1n1, sars, swine flue... and a robust infrastructure... as they have dealt with previous epidemics.. singapore and s korea in particular had very very rapid response... with new high tech phone aps.. and national organization of the response...
> 
> next ... a robust health care system with the ability to take care of many pts with respiratory issues... unfortunately... many countries such as Italy have a higher number of older patients... and a high number of smokers...
> despite the urgent need for robust response the EU, and italian govt were slow to respond... doctors were begging the govt for help.. even complaining they were having to pick and choose who were most likely to benefit from care.. leaving the elderly to die...
> in fact the govt threatened to prosecute doctors for age discrimination... rather than assist them obtain help and supplies... (govt should stay out of everything but the bare minimum... )
> 
> any ways.... the chinese team of experts who travelled to italy to assist the docs there... were complaining on chinese media, that the italians are disorganized.. they dont follow advice.. and they dont follow authority.. everyone kinda does whatever they want.. rather than a disciplined organized team... its individuals... this is why they are getting worse every day.. and the germans.. who started at the same time .. are having a fraction of the growth....
> 
> I fear that here in alabama... we are going to be italy soon... not s korea...
> look at NY... those folks... they are italy... they are complaining 'don't tell me what to do.. you can't tell me what to do...' I'm gonna go and party ... go to the movies... ride the subway..... now look at them... they are screaming for help.. and pointing the blame at everyone else...
> 
> I think if every state doesnt lock down soon, and declare martial law... we'll be italy...
> 2 days ago we only had 2 pts in the hospital with covid...
> now i think we have 6-8... and it's growing rapidly.. the number of people coming in with it to the ER....
> there was a party down the street from me 3 days ago... a friggin party... bbq in the back yard.. 20 cars parked on our street... wtf?


I absolutely agree with you that the Chinese have it over us on lockdowns and yes it helped to control the pandemic--late in the game. But their police were literally locking people into buildings and dragging those who violated the lockdowns off like they were a piece of last week's garbage to be thrown into a dumpster.

ETA: and no, I don't believe China's cases have miraculously dropped to what they're reporting. They have been and continue to lie about the numbers of deaths and infected.

We are screwed already if the numbers in Italy are correct. Not only will the hospitals be overwhelmed but the cost per visit, if I what I heard is correct is over 34k. Nothing is gonna be the same after this runs it's course.


----------



## BamaDOC

Annie said:


> Singapore and S. Korea did a fantastic job containing this thing for sure. They got right on the ball with testing and isolation. Germany I didn't know about. Not sure there. We'll see.
> 
> I absolutely agree with you that the Chinese have it over us on lockdowns and yes it helped to control the pandemic--late in the game. But their police were literally locking people into buildings and dragging those who violated the lockdowns off like they were a piece of last week's garbage to be thrown into a dumpster.
> 
> ETA: and no, I don't believe China's cases have miraculously dropped to what they're reporting. They have been and continue to lie about the numbers of deaths and infected.
> 
> We are screwed already if the numbers in Italy are correct. Not only will the hospitals be overwhelmed but the cost per visit, if I what I heard is correct is over 34k. Nothing is gonna be the same after this runs it's course.


I havent even thought of the financial cost of medical care...
right now.. my coworkers are terrified of contracting the disease
what it will do to them. and what will happen if they take it home to their families...


----------



## Annie

BamaDOC said:


> I havent even thought of the financial cost of medical care...
> right now.. my coworkers are terrified of contracting the disease
> what it will do to them. and what will happen if they take it home to their families...


I know, it's just so much to consider.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Annie

KUSA said:


>


How do you explain this obsession with toilet paper? Have people run out of mis-matched socks? Because I'm far more concerned with not having water than I am about going without t.p.


----------



## KUSA

Annie said:


> How do you explain this obsession with toilet paper? Have people run out of mis-matched socks? Because I'm far more concerned with not having water than I am about going without t.p.


I actually donated 6 rolls of TP to my stepson's girlfriend and her family today. I'm not joking, they were out and had dirty butts. What a crazy time we live in.


----------



## Demitri.14

I understand the concept of self isolation and staying away from others, So we do that for 3 or 4 weeks, Then what ? Do you just expect this to go away ? Are things going to be back to normal at that point ? 

Not hardly, We are 12-18 MONTHS from a vaccine. The economy WILL NOT survive that long. There is NO scenario where this ends or even gets better in a few weeks or even a couple of months. All it will take is one infected person after the quarantine and it will start all over again.

Explain to me how I am wrong !

This is an extinction event.


----------



## Annie

KUSA said:


> I actually donated 6 rolls of TP to my stepson's girlfriend and her family today. I'm not joking, they were out and had dirty butts. What a crazy time we live in.


You're a good man to help. But oh my gosh, don't let them get used to it. Next time tell them to use their imaginations for butt wipes. They can do it, sure.


----------



## Annie

Demitri.14 said:


> I understand the concept of self isolation and staying away from others, So we do that for 3 or 4 weeks, Then what ? Do you just expect this to go away ? Are things going to be back to normal at that point ?
> 
> Not hardly, We are 12-18 MONTHS from a vaccine. The economy WILL NOT survive that long. There is NO scenario where this ends or even gets better in a few weeks or even a couple of months. All it will take is one infected person after the quarantine and it will start all over again.
> 
> Explain to me how I am wrong !
> 
> This is an extinction event.


Well, extinction no. But for sure a life changing event. The last pandemic was 100 years ago, and it was life changing for those people. But life went on for a few who started it all back up. Hence us.


----------



## MountainGirl

Demitri.14 said:


> I understand the concept of self isolation and staying away from others, So we do that for 3 or 4 weeks, Then what ? Do you just expect this to go away ? Are things going to be back to normal at that point ?
> 
> Not hardly, We are 12-18 MONTHS from a vaccine. The economy WILL NOT survive that long. There is NO scenario where this ends or even gets better in a few weeks or even a couple of months. All it will take is one infected person after the quarantine and it will start all over again.
> 
> Explain to me how I am wrong !
> 
> This is an extinction event.


It's not an extinction event (the survival rate is too high) - but other than that - You're not wrong. My guess is the 'peak of the curve' will hit mid-late summer; so the lockdowns will need to be in place for a long time after that (to avoid re-sparking). This will kill off the old and the weak, and the economy; ours and the global.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I actually donated 6 rolls of TP to my stepson's girlfriend and her family today. I'm not joking, they were out and had dirty butts. What a crazy time we live in.


Now they know where to come for more, and other things too. :/


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> Now they know where to come for more, and other things too. :/


They live an hour away and don't have any guns. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Demitri.14

MountainGirl said:


> It's not an extinction event (the survival rate is too high) - but other than that - You're not wrong. My guess is the 'peak of the curve' will hit mid-late summer; so the lockdowns will need to be in place for a long time after that (to avoid re-sparking). This will kill off the old and the weak, and the economy; ours and the global.


OK, Maybe Extinction was not the correct word, Societal collapse is probably more appropriate, Like the Mayan civilization. people are talking about "When this ends, the economy will return. Remember, our fate is in the hands of the politicians. The virus will not kill us, human greed will.

I still have not heard any possible scenarios where this turns out anything but disastrous. Anyone care to propose one or two ?


----------



## 23897

Demitri.14 said:


> I still have not heard any possible scenarios where this turns out anything but disastrous. Anyone care to propose one or two ?


Well I now know which meetings at work could have just been an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

fangfarrier said:


> Well I now know which meetings at work could have just been an email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The owner of the company I work for loves meetings. He has meetings to decide when we are having our next meeting! He wanted to call a meeting in the conference room last week for all of his top people to discuss the China bug. I said, great! we can all meet in the conference room and all get the bug and die together! What a "TEAM" concept. He didn't particularly care for my comment, which is OK, I don't particularly care for his meetings. :tango_face_grin: He put his thoughts in an e-mail and asked for comments. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie

Prepared One said:


> The owner of the company I work for loves meetings. He has meetings to decide when we are having our next meeting! He wanted to call a meeting in the conference room last week for all of his top people to discuss the China bug. I said, great! we can all meet in the conference room and all get the bug and die together! What a "TEAM" concept. He didn't particularly care for my comment, which is OK, I don't particularly care for his meetings. :tango_face_grin: He put his thoughts in an e-mail and asked for comments. :vs_laugh:


Can't he use skype or something like that?


----------



## T-Man 1066

Things that may change in the future due to the kung-flu: T-Man 1066's thoughts...


I think you will see more jobs that become partially or fully "work from home" on a post Wuhan-Bat-Chew-Flu economy. Brick and mortar stores will become increasingly rare. Shipping, logistics and the packaging industry will increase, as well as the recycling industry. As the economy strengthens you will see more industrial automation, with a significant increase in automated delivery of goods. Autonomous vehicles, drones and land based delivery robots. Tele-medicine will become popular. Supply chain management practices will not learn a friggin thing from this, everything will still be JIT, minimum stocking levels, frequent turns.

Millennials, take note: Time to pull up your big boy pants, get off snap chat and whatever else you use to share pictures of your cold pop-tarts because microwaving is too much work, and get an education and work experience around electronic infrastructure, industrial automation, robotics and the like.

T-Man has spoken.


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> Can't he use skype or something like that?


We have tried that but he would much prefer to bore the hell out of us in person. I swear, the man can talk for 3 hours solid and say nothing. He does a lot of circling back. We walk out of the meeting wondering where 3 hours of our life went and what the hell he was talking about. Alas, he thinks himself the smartest man in the room, and he knows he is the owner and signs the checks, so we attend his meetings. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## BamaDOC

For those of you who lack masks...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3373043/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/corecgi/tileshop/tileshop.fcgi?p=PMC3&id=145110&s=31&r=1&c=3

we are starting an initiative to produce masks for our hospital
i suspect NYC, Washington, Cali, Chicago will eat up all the reserve masks... before we run out.

if any of you are bored at home, and have old sewing machines and tee shirts..
they were able to get good performing masks with this...

corona seems to mostly be spread thru fomites (touch) .. rather than respiratory... 
but this is better than nothing.


----------



## paulag1955

BamaDOC said:


> For those of you who lack masks...
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3373043/
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/corecgi/tileshop/tileshop.fcgi?p=PMC3&id=145110&s=31&r=1&c=3
> 
> we are starting an initiative to produce masks for our hospital
> i suspect NYC, Washington, Cali, Chicago will eat up all the reserve masks... before we run out.
> 
> if any of you are bored at home, and have old sewing machines and tee shirts..
> they were able to get good performing masks with this...
> 
> corona seems to mostly be spread thru fomites (touch) .. rather than respiratory...
> but this is better than nothing.


I'm confused about the slit for the nose.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I'm confused about the slit for the nose.


Maybe its a mask for Voldemort.







Just keepin a little humor, here


----------



## Michael_Js

Some good info from a doctor friend of ours in San Diego, CA: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Za...DJCFXtvuYlf1LHV6BQcno8pTrxV_baXNAYl_LncM_cK2M

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## 23897

Michael_Js said:


> Some good info from a doctor friend of ours in San Diego, CA: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Za...DJCFXtvuYlf1LHV6BQcno8pTrxV_baXNAYl_LncM_cK2M
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


This brief is 4 days old. 
It says there are 5,000 cases in the US
Today, 22nd, there are actually 36,000 cases. It's projections are way under.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Js

fangfarrier said:


> This brief is 4 days old.
> It says there are 5,000 cases in the US
> Today, 22nd, there are actually 36,000 cases. It's projections are way under.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but it was more for the content, than the numbers...

Thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## 23897

Michael_Js said:


> Yes, but it was more for the content, than the numbers...
> 
> Thank you,
> Michael J.


I agree. It had some useful background. 
But the figures it used were underestimations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA




----------



## 23897

U.K. considering bringing in food rationing.

Only considering. But it's on the table now.

https://apple.news/AA9-v49GeQrmbPQg2J6HV1A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897

U.K. prime Minister to make national address at 8:30pm U.K. time. 

Emails tonight suggest:
All final year medical students have been graduated to full doctors. They are to be immediately deployed to the front line. 
All private hospitals have been taken over. 
Hotels are being requisitioned as sleeping quarters for hospital staff to isolate them away from their families. 
All final year dental students are to be graduated and redeployed in the NHS. 
All dental nurses are being retrained to work in hospitals. 


It’s not looking good here boys and girls. 

We are exactly 14 days behind Italy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> U.K. prime Minister to make national address at 8:30pm U.K. time.
> 
> Emails tonight suggest:
> All final year medical students have been graduated to full doctors. They are to be immediately deployed to the front line.
> All private hospitals have been taken over.
> Hotels are being requisitioned as sleeping quarters for hospital staff to isolate them away from their families.
> All final year dental students are to be graduated and redeployed in the NHS.
> All dental nurses are being retrained to work in hospitals.
> 
> It's not looking good here boys and girls.
> 
> We are exactly 14 days behind Italy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG Doc, you be careful.
Thanks for the tip on the PMs address - I'll listen to it on BBC radio. Should be on about now...


----------



## 23897

Coronavirus: Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab Asks Brits Abroad To 'Return Home Now'
Minister warns airports are starting to close, telling people: "The time to come home is now while you still can."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> U.K. prime Minister to make national address at 8:30pm U.K. time.


Looks like it will start in about a half hour? Found this YouTube live link:


----------



## paulag1955

fangfarrier said:


> U.K. prime Minister to make national address at 8:30pm U.K. time.
> 
> Emails tonight suggest:
> All final year medical students have been graduated to full doctors. They are to be immediately deployed to the front line.
> All private hospitals have been taken over.
> Hotels are being requisitioned as sleeping quarters for hospital staff to isolate them away from their families.
> All final year dental students are to be graduated and redeployed in the NHS.
> All dental nurses are being retrained to work in hospitals.
> 
> It's not looking good here boys and girls.
> 
> We are exactly 14 days behind Italy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prayers for your continued good health and for the U.K.


----------



## MountainGirl

For those who may have missed it -

*The United Kingdom is now locked down.*

Non-essential businesses closed, shops, churches, everything
People ordered to stay home; can go out once a day for exercise either alone or with own family; can still shop for groceries/meds
Groups of more than 2 will be disbursed; no weddings, baptisms, etc. Funerals allowed.

God save the Queen. <--personal wish


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> For those who may have missed it -
> 
> The United Kingdom is now locked down.
> 
> Non-essential businesses closed, shops, churches, everything
> People ordered to stay home; can go out once a day for exercise either alone or with own family; can still shop for groceries/meds
> Groups of more than 2 will be disbursed; no weddings, baptisms, etc. Funerals allowed.
> 
> God save the Queen.


Not exactly a lockdown. More of a threat of a lockdown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Not exactly a lockdown. More of a threat of a lockdown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.."people are now Ordered" - is just a threat?
He also said Police have the authority to fine and 'otherwise enforce'.


----------



## 23897

Ordered?

The media are using the word ordered. PM used urged and “telling you” though he did say new legislation will allow enforcement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> Ordered?
> 
> The media are using the word ordered. PM used urged and "telling you" though he did say new legislation will allow enforcement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I haven't watched the media. The words " Now ordered" were used by Johnson; and that this will last for 3 weeks and then revisited. 
'Urging' wouldn't need a timeline.


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> I haven't watched the media. The words " Now ordered" were used by Johnson; and that this will last for 3 weeks and then revisited.
> 'Urging' wouldn't need a timeline.


You're right, I'm wrong.

Here's the instructions given:

‪

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193317510684678%2Fvideo%2F1%E2%80%AC
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> You're right, I'm wrong.
> 
> Here's the instructions given:
> 
> ‪
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242193317510684678%2Fvideo%2F1%E2%80%AC
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay! That makes us even! (me being wrong on the maths)
We could celebrate together with some m&m's!
I wonder if 4,412 miles apart is far enough for social distancing


----------



## TheGreatSouthern

We are in lockdown also (NZ). You can go out for essential supplies and solitary outdoor activities apparently. I'm going to try and launch the boat for a fish on thursday, by myself of course. See if I get gunned down by the goons in green.
"That citizen might get infected out here in the open, we'll have to shoot him to make sure that doesn't happen."


----------



## MountainGirl

India. *1.4 Billion people.* Now locked down. 
(Watching on DW news out of Berlin, dw.com)


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> India. *1.4 Billion people.* Now locked down.
> (Watching on DW news out of Berlin, dw.com)


So that means we have about a third of the population of the planet locked down? (India, Europe, China,US)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

fangfarrier said:


> So that means we have about a third of the population of the planet locked down? (India, Europe, China,US)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if all of China is locked down..but if so, a third to a quarter maybe, sure. 
Not all of the US is; just 14 States so far, but those states are pretty populous.


----------



## 23897

MountainGirl said:


> Not sure if all of China is locked down..but if so, a third to a quarter maybe, sure.
> Not all of the US is; just 14 States so far, but those states are pretty populous.


1.4 billion India 
0.7 billion Chinese 
0.2 billion European 
USA, Australia, Korea etc

Population of planet is about 7 billion 
2.33 billion is about a third.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...death-toll-boris-johnson-speech-a9420276.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

Yep, that's a third!​


----------



## Denton

Are you two falling in love or something? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Are you two falling in love or something? :vs_laugh:


Not hardly. I am though falling in pissed-off at the formatting bugs in the forum's reply windows.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Not hardly. I am though falling in pissed-off at the formatting bugs in the forum's reply windows.


I hear that!

There's always something, it seems.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## Smitty901

Teen in remote Amazonian tribe tests positive for coronavirus. Ok now someone has some explaining to do. You not suppose to be hang out with them . They are suppose to be left alone. You can get a real test in the US but you can in the remote Amazon. Seems some has been paying some late night visit to the tribe.
Now the way they been playing this virus there will be no hope for them.
https://www.foxnews.com/world/teen-in-remote-amazonian-tribe-tests-positive-for-coronavirus

A 15-year-old male from a remote indigenous tribe in the Amazon rainforest has tested positive for the coronavirus, Brazilian health officials said.

As of Friday, the teen from the Yanomami tribe remains in the ICU at a hospital in Roraima state, Insider.com reported, citing the O Globo newspaper.

Health Minister Luiz Henrique Mandetta was quoted saying that the case is "worrying" considering the tribe's isolation from the outside world.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


>


 Fair number of Vietnamese In SF when I was there many years ago. had a little place to eat near the bridge. They don't like people taking their stuff.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> Teen in remote Amazonian tribe tests positive for coronavirus. Ok now someone has some explaining to do. You not suppose to be hang out with them . They are suppose to be left alone. You can get a real test in the US but you can in the remote Amazon. Seems some has been paying some late night visit to the tribe.
> Now the way they been playing this virus there will be no hope for them.
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/teen-in-remote-amazonian-tribe-tests-positive-for-coronavirus
> 
> A 15-year-old male from a remote indigenous tribe in the Amazon rainforest has tested positive for the coronavirus, Brazilian health officials said.
> 
> As of Friday, the teen from the Yanomami tribe remains in the ICU at a hospital in Roraima state, Insider.com reported, citing the O Globo newspaper.
> 
> Health Minister Luiz Henrique Mandetta was quoted saying that the case is "worrying" considering the tribe's isolation from the outside world.


Probably got it from an Amazon package.


----------



## BamaDOC

KUSA said:


> Probably got it from an Amazon package.


BOOOOOOO
lol


----------



## 23897

KUSA said:


> Probably got it from an Amazon package.


It's a prime candidate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> Probably got it from an Amazon package.


 darn you are cold, but it was good.


----------



## BamaDOC

Teen in remote Amazonian tribe tests positive for coronavirus. Ok now someone has some explaining to do. You not suppose to be hang out with them . They are suppose to be left alone. You can get a real test in the US but you can in the remote Amazon. Seems some has been paying some late night visit to the tribe.


KUSA said:


> Probably got it from an Amazon package.


BOOOO..... KUSA... thats awful!!! hahaaa


----------



## BamaDOC

fangfarrier said:


> So that means we have about a third of the population of the planet locked down? (India, Europe, China,US)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if people follow the orders fangfarrier.... 
from what I've seen the last few months...
I have little hope for any of these measures working anymore...
I've just been trying to quietly keep my family safe... and distance from these idiots in our neighborhood having covid parties...

I'm just waiting for the second wave of lockdowns... financial market crisis... and famine... fires.... darkness... and locusts... 
trying to keep my home stocked and protected...
how quickly people forget what happened yesterday...


----------



## Robie

I've got toilet paper.

I'm all set.


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> how quickly people forget what happened yesterday...


A trait every Tyrant counts on in people.



> "People are stupid and have short memories"
> 
> Mein Kampf
> Adolf Hitler


----------



## BamaDOC

Robie said:


> I've got toilet paper.
> 
> I'm all set.


thats hilarious!


----------



## inceptor

Maybe it's just me. Maybe I sorta don't trust a whole lot of people. But I find it odd that first they tell us that this virus will stop during the summer, all should be well until the fall. End phase one, prepare for phase two. After all it is a respiratory virus.

Then, out of nowhere, in the middle of this heat, places are spiking like crazy. Oklahoma is significantly on the rise as is south Texas. I'm sorry but it's not like these are metropolitan areas or vacation hot spots. Something ain't right here.


----------



## travis10RZ

It would be way worse if it would mutate...


----------



## Smitty901

inceptor said:


> Maybe it's just me. Maybe I sorta don't trust a whole lot of people. But I find it odd that first they tell us that this virus will stop during the summer, all should be well until the fall. End phase one, prepare for phase two. After all it is a respiratory virus.
> 
> Then, out of nowhere, in the middle of this heat, places are spiking like crazy. Oklahoma is significantly on the rise as is south Texas. I'm sorry but it's not like these are metropolitan areas or vacation hot spots. Something ain't right here.


 The virus will not be head line news when it no longer has political value for the DNC.


----------



## BamaDOC

fangfarrier said:


> The Coronavirus (spookily that now pops up in autocorrect) has started spreading from a district in China called Wuhan. 17 dead, 600 affected. It's now confirmed in the U.K.
> 
> Never heard of Wuhan? Here, let me show you. It is in the Academic Science News ( Nature) from 2017:
> 
> https://www.nature.com/news/inside-...tudy-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487
> 
> A laboratory in Wuhan is... ... being cleared to work with the world's most dangerous pathogens. The move is part of a plan to build between five and seven biosafety level-4 (BSL-4) labs across the Chinese mainland by 2025, and has generated much excitement, as well as some concerns.
> 
> And what are they studying? Why Respiratory viruses!
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/srep40482
> 
> Fangfarrier
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just read this again.... scary now that we're reading it in retrospect...

thanks for all your posts and expertise fang...
it's been 8 months now since I have been following it, my family is still safe and healthy.
our cupboards are full... fridge and freezers stocked with food
and amazingly despite being exposed more than 50x a week to sick covid pts I'm still not infected...

it's made me realize how lucky I am to be above ground every day, and how important my real friends are....

everyone be safe, and please raise a glass with me today at 5 pm....
and toast every day being a gift!
fyi - I'm drinking a sam adams boston lager.. my fav beer...
whats your fav beverage of choice?
don't forget... 5 pm!!! bottoms up!


----------



## Prepared One

BamaDOC said:


> just read this again.... scary now that we're reading it in retrospect...
> 
> thanks for all your posts and expertise fang...
> it's been 8 months now since I have been following it, my family is still safe and healthy.
> our cupboards are full... fridge and freezers stocked with food
> and amazingly despite being exposed more than 50x a week to sick covid pts I'm still not infected...
> 
> it's made me realize how lucky I am to be above ground every day, and how important my real friends are....
> 
> everyone be safe, and please raise a glass with me today at 5 pm....
> and toast every day being a gift!
> fyi - I'm drinking a sam adams boston lager.. my fav beer...
> whats your fav beverage of choice?
> don't forget... 5 pm!!! bottoms up!


I like Woodford Reserve or knob Creek poured neat in a glass by a 21 year old blond bimbo with Daddy issues. Bikini is of course, optional :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Steve40th

The one thing this virus has caused, due to politics/media hype, is FEAR. Quarantines, social distancing and genuinely scared people. Scared to come near you, talk to you etc..
Getting on an elevator here in Hawaii yesterday. We just got out of the SUV, 5 of us, and one guy was just putting his mask on at elevator. Door opened, lady said "get out", because his mask wasnt fully on.. Uncalled for. She could have easily said, please put the mask on, prior to getting on elevator. But she knee jerked her reaction as his mask was not on.. Sad.


----------



## Slippy

Bought some liquor at the Tax Payer Funded State Controlled Beverage Store yesterday like I am want to do on a Friday afternoon and here's how it went down;

Walked in with no mask on my face.

Tax Payer Funded Employee screams at me in Ebonics but I was able to translate; YOU CAIN'T COME IN HEAH WID NO MAXS ON!

To which I replied calmly but firmly; Pardon me, but I have a Physiological Condition that requires that I breathe clean Nitrogen and Oxygenated Air.

Tax Payer Funded Employee screams again from her station: YOU NEED TO PUT YO MAXZ ON!

I replied calmly; I just need to purchase some whisky and Sky Vodka and I'll be on my way. (As I walk to the shelves to retrieve my liquid "medication" that helps me cope with STUPID. And make my way to the other attendant's station)

Tax Payer Funded Employee 2, emboldened by her co-worker's bravado tells me in perfectly good ******* English; "You need to put summin over yore face". And I raise my hand and place it approx 6 inches in front of my face as I pull out my wallet with the other hand.

"We cain't take no CASH SIR!" TPFE#2 informs me. To which I was prepared and counted out exact change, placed it on the counter, put my whisky and vodka in a paper bag and leaned in to the plexiglass screen and replied; "Yes you will, we good"? She says YES. And I look at the security camera, wink and smile and leave the damn place.

Ignorant, Arrogant and Emboldened Tax Payer Funded Employees need a damn reset as far as I'm concerned.

This shit is WAAAAYYY OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## inceptor

Steve40th said:


> The one thing this virus has caused, due to politics/media hype, is FEAR. Quarantines, social distancing and genuinely scared people. Scared to come near you, talk to you etc..
> Getting on an elevator here in Hawaii yesterday. We just got out of the SUV, 5 of us, and one guy was just putting his mask on at elevator. Door opened, lady said "get out", because his mask wasnt fully on.. Uncalled for. She could have easily said, please put the mask on, prior to getting on elevator. But she knee jerked her reaction as his mask was not on.. Sad.


This is happening in more and more places.


----------



## Slippy

inceptor said:


> This is happening in more and more places.


It is FUBAR out there


----------



## BamaDOC

Prepared One said:


> I like Woodford Reserve or knob Creek poured neat in a glass by a 21 year old blond bimbo with Daddy issues. Bikini is of course, optional :tango_face_grin:


HAHAAAA
prepared one... I hope one day... as I grow a few more gray hairs....
I acquire the same wisdom you bestow on us here!!!

my sam adams was wonderful by the way!!


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> This is happening in more and more places.


Man, that paint guy was great! "There's another one! You're like monkeys falling out of trees!!" :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> This is happening in more and more places.


Let me also say, any body, man or woman, who says they hope children die, should be gutshot and left to die in the blazing sun!


----------



## Denton

stevekozak said:


> Let me also say, any body, man or woman, who says they hope children die, should be gutshot and left to die in the blazing sun!


I like your style.


----------



## Mad Trapper

stevekozak said:


> Let me also say, any body, man or woman, who says they hope children die, should be gutshot and left to die in the blazing sun!


 @Slippy pike, roadside w/ crows and buzzards.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> It is FUBAR out there


A downward spiral towards insanity. The day of reckoning may soon be upon us.


----------



## 23897

https://worlddoctorsalliance.com/im...M-1zV5odtjgR_5i6JWvvrc1NCZNit6laPbKUSlBLaLHj8

Worth a read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Yes.. a good read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 23897

Not my work, but again worth a read:

To all the COVID deniers in my county... (Repost with sources)

You are destroying this country. How dare you try to ask for your freedoms and things that make life worth living when we are in the midst of a PANDEMIC.

Didn't you know that there have already been almost as many COVID-related deaths in San Luis Obispo County, CA as [flu deaths](http://www.slohealthcounts.org/cont...essment_San_Luis_Obisp o_County_July2018.pdf) yearly?! Yeah, and it's WAY more than half the number of yearly deaths to [suicides](https://www.livestories.com/statistics/california/san-luis-obispo-county-suicide-deaths-mortality) here too.

[35](https://www.emergencyslo.org/en/covid19.aspx) of the nearly [300,000](https://www.census.gov/quickfacts/sanluisobispocountycalifornia) people here have already died WITH coronavirus! To put that in perspective, around [50](https://www.slocounty.ca.gov/Depart...he top causes%2 0of accidental,-39 and 50-69.) people in SLO die due to car crashes yearly and [20](https://www.slocounty.ca.gov/Depart...he top causes%2 0of accidental,-39 and 50-69.) to accidental falling, so COVID is quite a threat. You should stop walking and driving for your protection too.

And why don't you antimaskers just absolutely fear the thought of our hospitals being overrun like the media tells you to?? [13 out of the 400 beds](https://www.emergencyslo.org/en/covid19.aspx) in SLO are being used by patients who tested positive for COVID, so it's getting really close.

With a whopping [0 COVID deaths under the age of 29](https://www.emergencyslo.org/en/covid19.aspx) in this county, you think Cal Poly University would have the common sense to expel anyone that tries to take care of their mental wellbeing by socializing with more than a few people. Considering [1 in 4 young adults are seriously considering suicide](https://people.com/health/1-in-4-young-adults-considered-suicide-coronavirus-pandemic/), I think the best thing we can do to ensure the future success of SLO County is demonizing[ kids](https://mustangnews.net/61-cal-poly...ttending-pirates-cove-gathering-last-weekend/) for interacting with others, [destroy their education](https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...c2412e-2e34-11eb-96c2-aac3f162215d_story.html) and [overall health](https://www.upi.com/Health_News/202...ered-during-pandemic-lockdowns/5871604010980/), and [dehumanize](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2020.566886/full) them with a face muzzle.

I for one think we should [close more businesses down](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/16/yel...e-coronavirus-pandemic-are-now-permanent.html) and [destroy even more the future of our youth](https://www.oecd.org/education/The-economic-impacts-of-coronavirus-covid-19-learning-losses.pdf) with a stricter lockdown. I just can't believe some people here DON'T want to cause the [worst economic downturn](https://blogs.imf.org/2020/04/14/th...economic-downturn-since-the-great-depression/) since the Great Depression for something that kills a little more than yearly [accidental poisonings](https://www.slocounty.ca.gov/Depart...he top causes%2 0of accidental,-39 and 50-69.) here!

Yeah COVID deaths [aren't correlating](


http://imgur.com/z4v3NUi

) with new "cases" but let's not talk about that. Also don't speak about the up to [90% false positive rate](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/29/health/coronavirus-testing.html) with testing because if we just test more people that should go down right?

With every death being listed as a [COVID death](https://fox40jackson.com/headlines/...virus-as-covid-19-deaths-regardless-of-cause/) if they had a positive test (or just [similar symptoms](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf) [in most states](https://www.washingtonpost.com/inve...ac9a58-9d0a-11ea-b60c-3be060a4f8e1_story.html)), regardless of the actual cause of death, I think the [260k](https://covid.cdc.gov/covid-data-tracker/" \l "cases_casesper100klast7days) US COVID deaths that they shove down our throats is a GROSS underestimate. At least the government [pays hospitals](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ore-covid-19-patients-coronavirus/3000638001/), who are [struggling](https://spectrumnews1.com/oh/dayton...pitals-financially-struggling-during-pandemic) financially due to patients being too scared to come in, extra money to list patients as COVID positive to get a more accurate count.

Don't you get it, this virus is so infectious that around [10% of America](https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-c...tes-a39cfef9-109e-4700-abd4-5a4d5c2eb952.html) has been exposed to it. That's 1 more percent than 9 and [HALF](https://www.singlecare.com/blog/flu...n you hear% 20so,every other year on average.) as infectious as a bad flu season! So everyone make sure to shield your facial expressions and cover up any human dignity you have left with a piece of cloth, because that will SAVE LIVES. Can't you tell by the number of cases since countries [mandated masks](


http://imgur.com/laboK2h

) that they work? And no I don't care that my God [Anthony Fauci](



) and the [US Surgeon General](

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233725785283932160) said masks are pointless earlier this year because the media tells me there's new "science" .

Speaking of masks and tyrannical things that cause irreparable [psychological](https://www.cugmhp.org/five-on-friday/why-a-mask-is-not-just-a-mask/) harm on society, I think we should do more to delay the inevitable spread of the virus- like maybe [ban all gatherings](https://bringmethenews.com/minnesot...nnesotas-ban-on-social-gatherings-be-enforced)! The virus won't go away without herd immunity, so if we can delay the spread until the all mighty vaccine gets taken by nearly everyone, we're only looking at over [1-2 more years](https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20201022/fauci-masks-social-distancing-likely-until-2022) of living like inhuman slaves! Say goodbye to weddings, funerals, birthdays, holidays, parties, concerts, churches, bars, gyms, and restaurants so that we can all LIVE.

I'm not stupid. I just blindly trust big pharma, the media, and politicians because they know what's best for me more than I do and have a very good track record of not being corrupt. Yeah vulnerable people like grandma could just stay home if she wants to, but then how else would our Lord and Savior Bill Gates push his [global vaccine agenda](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/23/world/bill-gates-vaccine-coronavirus.html)?

Sure good ol' Bill might have said he wants to use vaccines to [reduce the population](



), but I'm sure a ruthless tech CEO that does secret "philanthropy" with [Jeffrey Epstein](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/12/business/jeffrey-epstein-bill-gates.html) only has our best interest in mind. Crazy he [ran a simulation](https://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/event201/) of a coronavirus outbreak with key players that are involved in what's currently happening just months before this all started! It was literally like exactly what's happening and now Bill is a top spokesperson for COVID with no medical background. Gosh coincidences are crazy.

Whatever you do, please don't research the quacks from Harvard, Stanford, Yale, Oxford, and other top prestigious universities that signed [The Great Barrington Declaration](https://gbdeclaration.org/) because that is a major threat to our democracy. Please don't question SCIENCE, or look into the censorship, lack of debate, and the trouble health leaders have speaking/publishing against the mainstream narrative on this.

I just can't wait until this [rushed](https://www.healthline.com/health-n...s" \l "CDC-asks-states-to-prepare-for-vaccine) and [new](https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-covid-19-vaccines-ushers-new-era/6311228002/) type of vaccine ([that has serious side effects](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/23/cov...cts-from-shots-wont-be-walk-in-the-park-.html)) comes out so I can still be forced to wear a mask and social distance like the "[experts](https://www.forbes.com/sites/corona...r-covid-19-vaccines-arrive/?sh=169f1f175a42)" are telling us will happen for years to come. Sucks to be part of the over 100 MILLION people that will starve, go into poverty, kill themselves, get mental disorders, miss cancer screens/vital health visits, or overdose due to the side effects of lockdown restrictions worldwide. I'm just so glad we could save lives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

